# Rathan's Problem Down Under [3.5 OOC/Recruiting One More: Need Arcane Type]



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2009)

Rathan's Problem Down Under [3.5 OOC]

_*Word is spreading around the Prime of an astounding event in the northern part of the main Continent of Tier. A meteor has fallen and in it's wake has left the land for miles scorched and lifeless. It is rumored to have been a curse that caused the star rock to fall from the heavens and now where frozen coldlands once laid, only barrens remain. The meteor burrowed it's way through the planets face of rock and dirt only to reveal a vast and until recently undiscovered entrance into the once thought myth of the Underdark. For months now the surrounding areas of now what is know as the Scorched Northland Territories is riddled with monsters.. and worse.. from the depths of the darkness itself. The surrounding territories have united under an ancient banner, a truce once shared with all of these lands centuries ago, for the time being at least, to discover if it is possible to shut down the influx of the darkness' rage that is spilling into the light of day on the planets surface. All attempts so far have failed, even such attempts made by the combined armies of the now reforged alliance. Small armies have been pulled back to defend the outer edges of each of their respective territories and a call for 5 brave souls to take up the call to seek out and close off the bleeding vein of darkness that spills into the light of day.*_

Thus is my first delve into PbP DM'ing. I'm going to do my best with what I have to keep the 6 of you I choose from recruitment entertained. I'm going to start everyone off at 3rd level with 4000 starting gold. I do believe I'll go with a 25 point buy for stats and well. I really dislike it when people take the randomness out of this game so I'll just limit it a little with HP... Max HP at first + con mod and even levels are rolled normally for your class HD + Con mod... odd levels are 3/4 max + con mod... (1d4=3;1d6=4;1d8=6;1d10=7;1d12=9) I'm allowing Core Books, Completes, SS, and The Psionics Handbook. at the moment as those are the ones I have with me here to peruse and can viably keep track of. I'd like good alignments if possible as well please and I'd like for people not to go TOO crazy with character concepts as this is my first delve into DM'ing in a PbP setting. Some crazy is ok.. just nothing like 6 PrC's and four races with multiple personalities and the like as we advance.. heh... And as always, take it easy on the newb DM... i.e. ME... and above that.. I hope we can have a bit of fun with this!

_"We are the heads of the Alliance. The people of our territories have voted and have decided to bestow upon you five the most valuable treasures that were split among each land centuries ago. First is an amulet depicting an angels feather made of pure platinum, the second a cloud with watchful eyes made of the finest silver in the world and just as the clouds in the sky move so does the silver of this broach as if alive itself, third is a helm and sword depicted over holy light in the background and this visage is set in a the darkest royal blue of a fine royal cloak. Fourth is a coiled snake with glowing golden eyes and feathered wings from it's upper back which is carved into the most beautiful of pale blue crystal, Fifth is an ornate belt fitted with a large intricately caved buckle depicting a large and flourishing oak tree, and last but not least is a large shield made of one massive golden scale of a dragon. We will decide based on your area of expertise who will best benefit from each items known power."_ 

These items are artifacts of various intent. Each of the five of you will have one of them and they will actually end up leveling with you. Each of them will have special effects and bonuses to each character that wields them. Each item will also grow in power as you grow in levels as well thus becoming more powerful. At the end of the items progression something special happens you are told but as to what no one is sure as these items have never made it to pull blown power, or so it's written.


Recoded here will be the six players names and characters:
1 Menhir (Earth Elemental 2/ Barbarian 1) [Ambrus]
2 Edvik the Bastard (Human Fighter 3)  [Hafrogman]
3 Lidia (Human Druid 3) [Ghostcat]
4 Eltyr Malacon (Human wizard 3) [Unleashed]
5 Berrek Sandblade (Human Spellthief 3) [Neurotic]
6 Anton Hill (Human Cleric 3) [Ethandrew]

Rogues Gallery Link Here

IC Link Here


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 3, 2009)

I am interested. What's the posting rate you're looking for?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing hot and heavy.... once a day minimum if at all possible... I'm looking for a good game.. and those take time to form and create with storyline and good RP with gaming mechanics mixed in often methinks... so yea.. I would like one post a day from my players at least.... not a lot to ask for really


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd be interested in joining.  I can keep it simple.  Fighter is pretty simple, right?

Depending on how it would fit with your background, I'd like to explore a character concept I once tried that had its game die.

Edvik the Bastard.

An illegitimate son of a royal line, his existence alone is somewhat of an embarresment.  When the call for volunteers came, the king (father or grandfather, perhaps?) strongly encouraged Edvik to step forward.

The king sees a number of benefits, sending his own blood off on such a mission is a symbol of powerful commitment to the alliance.  And should they succeed the dark fear that looms will have been defeated by one of his line.  And should Edvik die along the way . . . well then, one less worry for the true heir.

For Edvik there is only a chance for glory.  A chance to prove that despite his low birth, he himself is capable of being the equal, or better of any other man.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2009)

yesss.. yess excellent... give the newb DM cannon fodder for his plot... errr.. I mean... me likes! run with it hafrogman... sounds good to me so far... 

The five surrounding territories are as follows: 

Hartsboar to the Northwest of the Scorched Northland Territory... This is a place of mostly consists of an underfed populus... mainly because most of its resources are given to the training and support of it's biggest asset... well groomed warriors and barbarians.. most combatants from this area are unmatched in their size and strength.... think viking-esque...

Jormikfen the the South.... this territory is most well known for it's scholars and mages... many of it's best mages in centuries past were thought to have found the strange and powerful artifacts you will soon possess.

Gerpalistar to the East.... little is known about this territory as most of it's inhabitants tend to stick to their land after the great wars that split the territories in the first place... it is said many of the worlds best assassins and thieves come from this mysterious place.

Lorken to the South East... The most well known of the territories.. it is a very diverse center of people... from every background... race.. color.. and creed can be found within it's boundaries....

Bowtorindale to the South West.... This land is said to be blessed by the Gods themselves to be a fertile place of growth and rebirth.... it is mostly ruled by the forests themselves as they engulf ninety percent of this territories vast landscape.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Rathan,

I'm intrigued by the premise; it sounds very epic in scope. One question though; is this campaign intended to be a largely underdark-centered dungeon delve?

As I'm sure you're aware, I gravitate towards the more unusual concepts and am naturally drawn to your mention of Savage Species. A few character ideas of the top of my head:

*Earth's Champion*
(earth elemental)
_In their haste to assemble their five champions, most who head the Alliance have forgotten that it is the earth itself that has suffered the most grievous wound from the impact of the star rock. Not so for the great druids of the Bowtorindale. The candidate they propose is nothing less than the living earth itself; given form, will and purpose by the elder spirits of the natural world. The druids contend that no better scout or guide exists to lead the expedition into the mysterious Underdark beneath the Scorched Northland Territories._

*The Star of Heaven*
(ghaele celestial)
_The sun, moon and stars have circled in the heavens above for countless eons in accordance with the divine plan. A choir of angels are charged with shepherding the great celestial spheres, but one has gone astray and a great calamity has resulted. The admonished angel responsible for the star rock's errant trajectory has been admonished for its failure, defrocked of its might and cast down to earth. Now it lives as a mortal creature, in a world alien to it, on a sacred mission to make amends for its one tragic sin so that it might again enter into a state of grace._


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2009)

actually to be honest with you the Underdark is actually a little far off in the exploits of my plotting in this campaign... you will run into.... well.. other tasks that must be done before the underdark can be reached methinks... I have ideas floating in my head of little side tasks and such but which order they will come in is based mostly on the players decisions within the game.... 

The players first task however will be to explore an keep which somehow managed NOT to get destroyed in the meteors fiery wake.... the territory alliance wants to know how and more importantly WHY this keep was not destroyed and what importance it might have to much needed answers they must have....

As for your race selections I've sent to a Private Message explaining somewhat why I'd like you to stray from your two choices you have suggested as both races have a bit of importance plot-wise.... I like your celestial warrior idea... just... umm... stray from the race if you will please... I promise it will come to be worthwhile for you later on in the campaign...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2009)

You know on second thought Ambrus the earth elemental would work.... I dunno what I was thinking on that one.... and I love the concept.... the Ghaele I'd still like you to avoid... but the other is fine if you want to run with it....


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 4, 2009)

If the earth elemental works for you then that's great. I'll take a look at the class writeup in Savage Species and try putting a 3rd level one together for your review.

Out of curiosity, are you amenable to the idea of elemental characters halting their monster advancement at the Monster Manual's size/hit dice cutoff points to allow character class advancement or would you prefer they stay with the full monster class progression?

BTW, are you familiar with Malhavoc Press' _When the Sky Falls_ supplement? It covers all the what-ifs involved in a meteor strike within a generic campaign setting. It includes unique creatures, feats, items, spells and prestige classes that might appear in the wake of such a calamity. Just thought I'd mention it in case it might interest you.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2009)

actually I'm glad you asked that... I actually like the idea of stopping the progression to add class levels and the like.... you can freely mix and match class levels with levels in a creature class from the SS freely in this campaign...

As to the supplemental I'm not familiar with it but if you have a link to a source for me I'll be MORE than happy to look it over! More fuel for my plot means move excitement for you all!


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 4, 2009)

So I'm looking at Jormikfen, just to be contrary.  I kind of like the idea of a fighter from a land of scholars.  Do you have any more information of the nations, or are they mostly framework so far?

Should I be making up people for my background, or do you already know who's there?
_
edit:  Rough Draft of Edvik_


```
[B]Name:[/B] Edvik the Bastard
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)  [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000 / 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (5 p.)  [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 (3d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (5 p.)  [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (5 p.)  [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)  [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)  [B]ACP:[/B] -7         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 50%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0    +2    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Bastard Sword             +7     1d10+2      19-20 
Longbow                   +5      1d8+2        x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bonus Feats
Bonus Skill Points

[B]Feats:[/B]
Improved Toughness [Human]
Blind Fight [1st]
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword [Fighter 1]
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword [Fighter 2]
Mage Slayer [3rd]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb*                    6      +2   --     +1    
Diplomacy (x)             3      +0   --     +3  
Jump*                     6      +2   --     +1
Knowledge: History        2      +1   --     +3
Spellcraft (x)            2      +1   --     +3

*acp: -7

[B]Equipment:                         Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Bastard Sword                 185 gp    6 lb
MW Mighty: 2 Composite Longbow   450 gp    3 lb
 - Arrows (20)                     1 gp    3 lb

MW Full Plate Armor             1650 gp   50 lb
Heavy Steel Shield                20 gp   15 lb

Cloak of Resistance +1          1000 gp    1 lb
Everburning Torch                110 gp    1 lb
Potion: CLW (3)                  150 gp    - lb

Backpack                           2 gp    2 lb
Grappling Hook                     1 gp    4 lb
Silk Rope (50')                   10 gp    5 lb
Water Skin                         1 gp    4 lb
Whetstone                       0.02 gp    1 lb
Winter Blanket                   0.5 gp    3 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 98 (medium load)

[B]Money:[/B] 419 gp 4 sp 8 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58   116   175   350   875                

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
[sblock=Background]Twenty one years ago:

"I still think this is a mistake.  Acknowledging the child at all serves no purpose, it will only cause difficulties in the future."

"He is still our first grandchild, whether you wish to accept the fact or not.  I will not see him cast aside because of the circumstances of his birth.  And you may find there is more benefit here than you believe.  If his existence truly concerns you, isn't it better to keep him close at hand, and to have a hand in his upbringing?  He is of royal blood, would you ignore him and give him reason to hate you?"

". . . I have already conceeded the point, I am here, am I not?  Perhaps some good will come of all this, perhaps our son will learn some sense of responsibility for his own actions."

----------------------------------

It all started with a girl I suppose.  Her family had come from the North, seeking their fortune, or just trying to leave behind the harsh life of farmers in Hartsboar.  If they came seeking fortune, they didn't find it.  She was just a chambermaid; but beautiful and tall, fair and exotic enough to stand out from the dark beauties of Jormikfen.  I suppose I should stand in her defense and tell a tale of true love, or perhaps a cruel seduction, but reality is never quite as clean as we might prefer.  He was the crown prince, and she could certainly see the benefits of his attentions.  Neither of them counted on me.

I was born shortly after the prince's engagement was announced.  Not to my mother, of course, to a duchess.  The overwhelming opinion was that the girl should be given a sum of money and 'encouraged' to leave.  But the Queen wasn't having it, she always was stronger than anyone gave her credit for, and her will was not to be swayed.  She was the only person who welcomed me.  Even my mother found an excuse to leave a few years later, not that I can blame her.  Her presence was even less welcome than mine, particularly after the wedding and the new princess's arrival.

My childhood existed in a strange limbo between prince and servant.  The prince's marriage shortly produced a legitimate heir, and a half-blood bastard was an unnecessary complication.  For his part, my half-brother was actually quite accepting of my existence.  Not that he showed any particular affection for me, he simply didn't seem to care.  He was always a somewhat fey child, very focused on his studies.  I never seemed to fare as well at such learning, but the castle tutors spared no opportunity to remind me how lucky I was to even be allowed such an education.  I took to spending much of my spare time with the castle guards, who never seemed to care if I were prince, bastard or commoner.  I learned much from watching them, and then later training under and with them.  My choice of such pastime drew no small number of disapproving glances.  Some saw it as beneath me, some saw it as confirmation of by base origins.

Once again, my grandmother was the only one who took interest in my activities.  I think she was saddened when I decided not to pursue the life of a scholar, mystic or sage, but she still supported my choice.  We would often meet share tea while she talked to me on one subject or another.  She spoke of court life, and history, but mostly she tried to instill in me a sense of loyalty and responsibility.  This last was a challenge for me, I had trouble justifying devotion to a country who certainly didn't want me.  I often considered leaving, and going to seek my own way in the world, but she always convinced me to stay, at least for a little longer.

With the star fall, many things have changed in the land.  The darkness has brought fear and uncertainty, and threats against my home.  I'm starting to see a little of what my grandmother talks about.  The king may not want me, my father may ignore me, but the land itself has a need.  Monsters press against the borders, and I ride out with the soldiers to drive off these first probing attacks.  My fellow warriors seem heartened by my presence, and I see gratitude in the faces of the common people when I return from battle.

The king wishes me to volunteer for this new mission.  His motives are obvious, but I will go nonetheless.  I am Edvik the Bastard, and regardless of anyone's opinion, I am a prince of Jormikfen, and I will stand forward to fight for my country.[/sblock]






HP for 2nd Level: 6


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a link to Malhavoc's page for When the Sky Falls. It's a 64 page supplement written by Bruce R. Cordell. A PDF can be purchased from DriveThruRPG for only $7. A six page preview of the PDF is also available for download as is a web enhancement from montecook.com. All in all, it seems to have received positive reviews.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2009)

Ambrus: Sadly... I am between jobs atm... I got a bum rap on the termination of my last job.. but I'd rather not get into that here..... so unfortunately I don't have the money to toss around for a book or pdf for this campaign... unless you know someone who has it or has it yourself and can sent it to me... then I'll have to make due with what I have :-/

Hafrogman: To be completely honest with you... I have not a lot of written information on the campaign.. It's mostly floating in the vast regions of my sanity.. or lack there of some might say heh... you write me a background... names.. places... I gave you the skeleton... now I want to see my players give it muscle and flesh .... not to say I'm lazy.. but I feel a player can relate to a world a little better if they have some input in them.. my old group of players when I lived in MI had a BLAST making detailed maps of their hometowns.... names of shops keepers and such in said home town.. I even let them design the territory around their hometown... it just gives the player a REAL sense of home in a world where.. for the most part... they have NO control over.....


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your work situation. Times are tough. I thought I had a PDF copy but I can't seem to find it now. But take a look at the previews for WtSF. If you think it'd be of use to you let me know and I'll see if I can dig up a copy for you. 

Regarding the SS earth elemental, I was wondering whether you have any interest in bringing it into line with the standard 3.5 version; updating its Damage Reduction, ditching the free Power Attack feat and increasing its early natural armor. Let me know your preference.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll allow you to switch the Power Attack with another feat.... you have to still meet the prerequisites for said new feat though.... what's the 3.5 version give for alternative DR for the earth elemental again? The early nat armor I do believe I'll leave as is as the artifacts themselves provide adequate recompense(you will see why once they are given to you )

As for the When the Skies Fall thing Ambrus.... I will allow people to use the feats and such from there as well as PRC's when the time comes to branch into them if they want.. but yea.... for this to be done *I* need a copy of it... so if you can find one for me.. it's in.. and I'll gladly use it after perusing the preview.... if I can't get a hold of it.... (have my roommate looking for it too with no avail) then it's not allowed....:-/

Hafrogman...... I love the chara so far.... give me a background and he should be pretty much all set.... save for reciving his item.... which will be dept with soon...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 5, 2009)

Rathan, I sent you a PM concerning WtSF.

As for the earth elemental, I didn't mean that I wanted to substitute the Power Attack bonus feat for some other feat; what I meant was that in the 3.5 Monster Manual it doesn't receive _*any*_ bonus feat at all. Similarly the Damage Reduction system was completely changed between the 3.0 and 3.5 rules. Instead of the DR progression listed in SS, the earth elemental should probably only receive the RAW DR 5/–, probably at around 12th or 13th level. On the flipside, it'd seem to make some sense for the elemental to gain the standard natural armor bonus of a small elemental (+7) before it advances to medium size at 4th level; perhaps +3 at 1st, +5 at 2nd and +7 at 3rd. That's just my two cents though. Decide whatever you like and it'll be fine with me. 





*M E N H I R*

Earth Elemental 2 / Barbarian 1
N Small Elemental [earth, extraplanar]
*Init* +0; *Senses* Darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Terran
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 21, touch 11, flat-footed 21
*hp* 24 (2d8+1d12+3)
*Immune* critical hits, flanking, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning.
*Fort* +4, *Ref* 0, *Will* +1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* slam +8 (1d6+8)
*Ranged* javelin 0 (1d4+5)
*Base Atk* +1; Grp +2
*Special Atk* earth mastery, push, rage 3/day
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 21, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Chr 8
*SQ *earth glide, elemental traits, fast movement
*Feats* Power Attack, Cleave, Extra Rage*, Great Cleave
*Flaws* Shaky, Wild**
*Traits* Plucky, Stellar Caution***, Stout
*Skills* Craft (armorsmithing) +5, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* _necklace of natural weapons +1_ (Savage Species, p.58),
_3 cure light wounds potion_s, spiked chain shirt (17 1/2 lbs veins of iron
ore and crystal prisms embedded into torso), heavy steel shield (7 1/2 lbs slabs of
beaten iron embedded in left forearm), 5 javelins (5 x 1 lb stalactites), cold iron
spiked gauntlet (1/2 lb veins of iron ore embedded in left hand), alchemical
silver spiked gauntlet (1/2 lb veins of silver ore embedded in right hand),
caltrops (12 lbs of iron pyrite nodules), masterwork artisan's tools (5 lbs),
6 flasks (6 x 1 1/2 geodes), chalk, flint & steel, whetstone (1 lb of minerals
infused into fingertips).
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 1,135 gp
*Experience* 3,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 4-ft. *Weight* 80 lb
*Background* In their haste to assemble their five champions, most who head the Alliance have forgotten that it is the earth itself that has suffered the most grievous wound from the impact of the star rock. Not so for the great druids of the Bowtorindale. The candidate they propose is nothing less than the living earth itself; given form, will and purpose by the elder spirits of the natural world. The druids contend that no better scout or guide exists to lead the expedition into the mysterious Underdark beneath the Scorched Northland Territories.

[sblock=*]*EXTRA RAGE [General]*
You may rage more frequently than normal.
*Prerequisite:* Rage or frenzy ability.
*Benefit:* You rage or frenzy two more
times per day than you otherwise could.
*Special:* You can take this feat multiple
times. Its effects stack.
(Complete Warrior, p.58)
[/sblock][sblock=**]*WILD [Flaw]*
Accustomed only to a free life in the wild, you
panic when captured or restrained.
*Prerequisite:* Survival 1 rank.
*Effect:* Whenever you are entangled,
pinned, or bound, you immediately become
panicked. Your fear is alleviated 1 round after
you are free of all bonds. Spells and effects
that remove fear do not prevent this effect.
(Dragon Magazine 329, p.95)[/sblock][sblock=***]*Stellar Caution [Trait]*
You are more than a little apprehensive
about anything pertaining to the Starfall.
Your caution helps to keep you safe, but
makes you slow to react to Starfall threats.
*Benefit:* You gain a +1 Insight bonus to
AC when dealing with anything pertaining
to the Starfall.
*Drawback:* You take a -1 penalty on
Initiative checks when confronted with
anything pertaining to the Starfall.
(Campaign specific trait)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2009)

Can I throw my hat in the ring. If so, I will be looking at some kind of Druid. Probably  Human but I am considering a Gnome. If that's OK I can have a character up either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2009)

Ambrus: The Raw DR 5/- at 12th is fine. As for the feat... if we're going to change to the 3.5 line of progression with something we might as well do it all... yea.... lets take the feat right out of there. I'll give you as well the progression of nat armor +2 at 1st, +4 at 2nd, and +6 at 3rd..... sound fair? With your artifacts you will be getting I feel characters that will be 'well buffed and mighty' enough for little changes to be made I assure you....

Ghostcat: Druid is fine... give me a character writeup and come up with a nice background for me 

hafrogman: waiting on background still.. but otherwise character looks great


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 5, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Hafrogman...... I love the chara so far.... give me a background and he should be pretty much all set.... save for receiving his item.... which will be dept with soon...





Rathan said:


> hafrogman: waiting on background still.. but otherwise character looks great



Okay, okay, hold your horses.  

Background is up.  I still need to go shopping.

I think he's done save for the artifact, obviously.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

you know I completely forgot about The Psionics Handbook and Complete Psionics... I'm adding those to the list as well of acceptable creation books... I will make note of this in the first post as well...


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be interested in playing Rathan, a mage type from Jormikfen sounds good to me. Now for some questions to get things going...

What races are predominat in Jormikfen? Anything I should stay clear of?

Are there magic schools in Jormikfen or do they favour a more master/apprentice style approach? If there are schools, are there many, a few, or just one everyone studies at? If multiple schools, do they compete or pretty much mind their own business, and do specialists have their own schools or are they part of the normal schools?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2009)

Rathan, in regards to the Power Attack feat, do you believe the earth elemental's slam attack counts as a two-handed weapon for the purposes of the doubling the additional damage from the feat? It might be so based on the fact that they gain 1.5 their Str bonus with their slam attack, just as if they were wielding two-handed weapon. Thoughts?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

Ambrus: That really offers the most viable explanation as to why they would do 1.5 dmg with a slam... I am inclined to agree with that... is there a specific reason you mention this, or is it just a continuation of or earlier conversation about the feat?

Unleashed: Mage is good...... Humans are the most predominant race in Jormikfen... elven and half-elven running a far second and third and then gnomes are far back in the pack race wise. 

Jormikfen is usually a Master/apprentice teaching school of thought. There are three major schools for magic for those with a semi wealthy backing. Gormen's School for the Magicly Gifted is the most common of these three and has the least requisite for acceptance into a school of the three. The other two are more of the elitest group schools and PC's are not allowed to start game as part of them thus I really won't discuss them here... yet. Gormens school is large and supports even specialist school magic training. You as a Character would start with 1000 less gp if you wanted to belong to this school at start. To make up for the cost of the schooling though you can start with one extra known spell at 1st level and can cast one extra spell per day for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level spells (once reaching the level needed to cast said level spells that is. This is above and beyond what extra you would get from specializing in a school of magic). Also, with prompt correspondence written to the school from away, you have access to whatever spell you would like learn at half cost to scribe into your spell book after game start (i.e. they send you a scroll to scribe into your spell book to learn a spell not currently known to you... you pay half... they pay half in essence).


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Rathan, I'll get working ASAP ... hopefully I'll have something up later today.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Ambrus: That really offers the most viable explanation as to why they would do 1.5 dmg with a slam... I am inclined to agree with that... is there a specific reason you mention this, or is it just a continuation of or earlier conversation about the feat?



I bring it up because I was considering taking Power Attack and Cleave as is normal for earth elementals; seems an effective and appropriate combo. It's only a continuation of our earlier conversation in the sense that I'd have to pay for the feat now rather than getting it for free.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmm..... gotta be a solution here.... lets seeeee heeereee.. I'm willing to give you the power attack as a starting feat... but something else needs to be taken for a balancing effect.... is it worth it to you to get the feat for free?... and if so give me a suitable ability to either nerf or take from the earth elemental in exchange for it... as I see it... this is MY world... MY game... the books are guidelines.. if I want to barter with my PC's for stuff like this.. then *I* am allowed to damnit heh.... you give me a 'fair trade' offer and the feat is yours free with the race levels....


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2009)

*Player interested*

Are you still taking?

If so, how optimized/power game enabled characters need to be?

I'd play spellthief (CAdv) or Artificer(Eberron) if allowed(I didn't read in detail initial post, I'll do it over lunch)...

EDIT: OK, found some time to read properly, it seems Eberron is out. So spellthief 3, human.

Any traits or flaws allowed?
Skill tricks from complete scoundrel will be taken for sure. Focus on stealth and trapfinding as there doesn't seem to be rogue in the party.

Short history concept: Member of cabal of mage guild 'guardians' (enforcers) that take care of one mage taking over whole guild or doing forbidden things...

Unfortunately, once Berrek got over his head in what should have been simple scout/probe/information gathering mission on a suspect mage. Instead he was caught in trap and memory wiped or enfeebled. Strange as it is, his abilities somehow interferred with the magic and he was simply left as is with his mind a blank slate. He has no concept of who he is, where he is or why he is.

As another detail: he has strange mark on his right hand. He has it since he can remember it and his parents say that he was adopted from orphanage with that tatoo. In time it streched some and lost it's initial bright purple color fading to slight purple and almost looking as strange scar. When call for heroes came he felt drawn there as he is now outcast without anchor or goal except to find out who he is. In backalleys of his home he sometimes has short flashes of memory usualy after some adrenaline ladden event.

With this last you can do what you will  I'll add details once I'm admitted to game 


Finaly, there is some question about the class on different rpg boards (paizo mostly) that class has few illogical things that are easily fixed as it isn't overpowered (and is underpowered by some). 
Namely:
1. low Reflex save for class with trapfinding - add second good save (like ranger, but with will instead of Fort)
2. slow spell progression: advice to take bard progression - not so important for me, but you may consider it
3. Spell grace change to use CHA bonus (like paladin, but only for spells) - this one is strange, +1/+2/+3 is slow progress for whole class, but CHA might be little over the top as the class has limitatios then paladin, but then, it's only for spells...maybe instead add mettle or similar ability? 

I'll play with unmodified class, this is simply something that I found around. Low reflex seems really strange, others are more of making the class powergame viable (as is paizo board custom) so not so important...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2009)

Rathan said:


> you give me a 'fair trade' offer and the feat is yours free with the race levels....



*???*  Uhm, I wasn't complaining that I had to pay for Power Attack; tossing out the bonus feat was my suggestion after all. I'm perfectly happy to pay for it normally. No solution necessary.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2009)

Ready?

[sblock=Lidia]Female, Human, Druid (3)
Neutral Good

*Height:* 6'2", *Weight:* 118Ilb, *Age:* 26
*Hair:* Red, *Eyes:* Dark Blue, *Skin:* Suntaned

*Languages:* Common, Druidic

*Str:* 10	(+0, 2pts)
*Int:* 10 (+0, 2pts)
*Wis:* 16 (+3, 10pts)
*Dex:* 10 (+0, 2pts)
*Con:* 12 (+1, 4 pts)
*Cha:* 13 (+1, 5 pts)

*Move:* 6 squares, 30'
*Initiative:* +0

*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base, 5 armor, 2 shield)

*Hit Points:* 23 (8+1, 6+1, 6+1)
*BAB:* +2, Melee +2, Ranged +2, Grapple +2

*Fort* +5 (base +3, mod +1, +1 Clock of Resistance)
*Reflex* +2 (base +1, mod +0, +1 Clock of Resistance)
*Will* +7 (base +3, mod +3, +1 Clock of Resistance)

*Skills* 
	Concentrate +4 (3 rank, +1 con)
	- (Cast Defensively) +8 (+4 Concentrate, +4 Combat casting)
	Handle Animal +2 (1 rank, +1 cha)
	Heal + 11(6 rank, +3 wis, +2 Self-sufficient)
	Knowledge (Nature) +6 (2 rank, +2 druid(1), +2 Survival)
	Listen +9 (6 rank, +3 wis)
	Spot +9 (6 rank, +3 wis)
	Survival +13 (6 ranks, 3 wis, +2 druid(1), +2 Self-sufficient)

*Feats*
	Armor Proficiency (Medium)
	Armor Proficiency (Light)
	Combat Casting
	Self-Sufficient
	Shield Proficiency
	Track

Unarmed Strike +2 melee, (1d3, 20/x2)
Oaken Cudgel +2 (1d6, 20/x2)
Sling +2 ranged (1d4, 50ft, 20/x2)

*Prepared Spells:*
	Druid Spells Level 0 (4/day)
		Cure Minor Wounds
		Cure Minor Wounds
		Flare
		Light

	Druid Spells Level 1 (3/day)
		Cure Light Wounds
		Entangle
		Shillelagh

	Druid Spells Level 2 (2/day)
		Barkskin
		Flaming Sphere[/sblock]
[sblock="Equipment"]
	
	



```
[b]Equipment                    Qty Weight Cost[/b]
Explorer's Outfit             1    8     0
Cloak of Resistance +1        1    1 	 1000
Chainmail (Dragonhide)        1    40    600
Darkwood Shield               1    5     257
Oaken Cudgel                  1    3     0
Sling                         1    0     0
Wand of Summon Monster I      1    0.06  750

Backpack (contains 8 lbs)     1    2     2
- Everburning Torch           1    1 	 110
- Waterskin (Filled)          1    4     1
-Rations (Trail/Per Day)      3    1     1.5

Pouch (Belt) (contains 5 lbs) 1    0.5   1
- Bullets, Sling (10)         1    5     0.1

Pouch (contains 0 lbs)        1    0.5   1
- Candle (Pouch               1    0     0.01
- Chalk                       1    0     0.01
- Fishhook                    5    0     0.1
- Potion of CLW               2    0     50
- Potion of CMW               1    0     300
```

*Money:* 203.08 (353.08 change - 150 as share of CLW wand)
*Load:* 65 Ils (Medium)

*Light Load* < 34lbs
*Medium Load* 35-66lbs
*Heavy Load* 67-100lbs[/sblock]
[sblock="Background"]Lidia is the last of a long line of wise women who have lived and tended the folk of Appletreewick far back into antiquity.

Traditionally each of the wise woman had a single daughter, who she raised alone in the ancestral cottage, located in a woodland clearing about a mile from the village.

Lidia was born exactly at midnight on mid-summer's eve, the younger of identical twins.

Lidia's birth time proved to be auspicious as even before she could walk she proved to have a greater affinity with nature, with birds singing to her and small mammals visiting her in her crib.

Whether this was a portent or not is still not clear. However, her mother Elasia saw it as a solution to her dilemma and so Lidia was sent to the druidess Kara to be train as a priestess of nature while Aidil her elder sister was trained as her mum's successor.

Time passed. Lidia traveled around Bowtorindale along with her mistress  learning the ways of nature and meeting the land's real rulers. Eventually, Lidia achieved womanhood and was finally initiated into the druidic order.

Shortly after Lidia's initiation rumors started circulating about the wounding of the earth and chaos spreading over the land. Soon after this, Lidia received a summons to a meeting with the druidic council. On arriving at the Great Circle, Lidia was taken to Almus, the grand druid, where he summarised the current situation, told her that the circumstances of her birth means that the druidic council believes that she is destined for great things, explained the tasks that they wish her to undertake and asked her if she accepted. Lidia was ecstatic at the honor and immediately volunteered. Almus then went on to explain that in addition to Lidia, the druids proposed to enlist the aid of the land itself. Lidia would act as its representative's mentor and guide while on the surface, with the roles being reversed if and when they entered the Underdark.

Almus then lead Lidia to the Great Circle, were the full council awaited them. The council then preformed a complex ritual of which Lidia understood only the smallest part. 

At the end of which, one of the standing stones bursts out of the ground and declares in a booming voice *sound of nails on a chalkboard*. Almus uncovers his ears, turns to his flock and translates the odd creature's terrain speech: "I think it said it's name is... uhm... Tim?".[/sblock]
[sblock="Description"]An extremely tall, willowy, young human female.  

Once you get over her height, Your eyes are  drawn to the firey red hair that's tied into a single braid that goes all the way down her back and the blue eyes that are so dark that they look black.

What can be seen of her skin is deeply suntaned.

The voice is soft but pleasant.

She dresses in a dark green cloak over leather armor.[/sblock]
[sblock=Animal Companion]*Name:* Shadow
*Type:* Animal
*Race:* Hawk
True Neutral

*Str:* 7 (-2)
*Int:* 2 (-4)
*Wis:* 14 (+2)
*Dex:* 18 (+4)
*Con:* 10 (+0)
*Cha:* 6 (-2)

*Move:* 2 squares, 10', Fly 60'
*Initiative:* +3

*Armor Class: 20 (10 base, +8 dex,  +2 3rd Level Natural Armor Adj.)

Hit Points: 20 (8+0, 6+0, 6+0)
BAB: +2

Fort +3
Reflex +7
Will +3

Skills 
	Listen +5 (3 rank, +2 wis)
	Spot +13 (3 rank, +2 wis, +8 race)

Feats
	Weapon Finess

Animal Companion Traits
	Link
	Share Spells
	Evasion

Tricks: (6 Handle Animal, +2 Bonus)
	Attack
	Come
	Down
	Fetch
	Heel
	Seek
	Stay
	Hunting

Talons +5 melee, (1d4-2)[/sblock]*


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't read any mention that the candidates had to be one to a region Ghostcat. I think it'd be fun to have your character be one of the Bowtorindale druids responsible for bringing my elemental into being.

Lidia could have been charged with shepherding it to where it needs to go while acting as a cultural interpreter and friend to it; earth elementals aren't exactly savvy when it comes to dealing with humanoid society I imagine.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, here's my character Eltyr Malacon, Human Wizard.

[SBLOCK=Eltyr Malacon]*Eltyr Malacon*
*Male Human Wizard 3*
*Experience Points (required):* 3,000 (6,000 for 4th level)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Homeland:* Jormikfen

*Height:* 5’1”
*Weight:* 129lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Age:* 22

*Strength* 8 (-1) [8 base] {0 pts}
*Dexterity* 14 (+2) [14 base] {6 pts}
*Constitution* 13 (+1) [13 base] {5 pts}
*Intelligence* 16 (+3) [16 base] {10 pts}
*Wisdom* 10 (+0) [10 base] {2 pts}
*Charisma* 10 (+0) [10 base] {2 pts}

*Class and Racial Abilities*
*Human:* 1 extra feat at 1st level; 4 extra skill points at 1st level, and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
*Wizard:* Summon familiar.

*Armour Class:* 12 (10 base, +2 Dex) [touch 12, flat-footed 10]
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 0%
*Hit Dice:* 3d4+3 (4,1,3)
*Hit Points:* 11
*Initiative:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +1/+0

*Weapons*
+0 melee [1d4-1; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+0 melee [1d6-1; 20/x2; bludgeoning; quarterstaff]

+3 ranged [1d8; 19-20/x2; 80 feet; piercing; light crossbow]
+3 ranged spells

*Saves*
Fortitude +2 [1 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +3 [1 base, +2 Dex]
Will +3 [3 base, +0 Wis]

*Skills (36 points; max ranks: 6/3)*
Concentration +7 [6 ranks, +1 Con]
Decipher Script +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (arcana) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (history) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Spellcraft +11 [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy Knowledge (arcana)]
Use Magic Device +0 or +4 (scrolls) [0 ranks (cc), +0 Cha, +4 synergy Decipher Script, Spellcraft]

*Feats*
Eschew Materials [Human bonus]
Scribe Scroll [1st level Wizard bonus]
Spell Penetration [1st level]
Improved Familiar [3rd level] {intending to summon an air elemental as a familiar at 5th level}

*Languages*
Common, Auran, Draconic, Elven

*Spellbook*
0-level (all) -- _acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue_.
1st-level (9*) -- _color spray, enlarge person, erase, hold portal, identify, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, sleep_.
2nd-level (2) -- _knock, Melf’s acid arrow_.

* Includes bonus spell from belonging to Gormen's School for the Magicly Gifted.

*Prepared Spells (4/4*/3*); Save DC (Int) = 13 + spell level*
0-level -- _detect magic, light, ray of frost, read magic_.
1st-level -- _hold portal, mage armor, magic missile, sleep_.
2nd-level -- _knock, Melf’s acid arrow (2)_.

* Includes bonus spells from belonging to Gormen's School for the Magicly Gifted.

*Equipment*
Dagger [1 lb] {2 gp}
Light Crossbow [4 lb] {35 gp}
20 Bolts [2 lb] {2 gp}
Quarterstaff [4 lb]
Scholar’s Outfit (black)
Signet Ring (from Gormen’s School for the Magicly Gifted) [0 lb] {5 gp}

Mage’s Satchel (as Heward’s Handy Haversack) [5 lb] {2,000 gp}
-- Bedroll [5 lb] {1 sp}
-- Blanket, Winter [3 lb] {5 sp}
-- Case, Scroll [0.5 lb] {1 gp}
-- Courtier’s Outfit (black, the shirt trimmed with silver arcane symbols at the collar and cuffs) [6 lb] {30 gp}
xx – Jewellery for Courtier’s Outfit (silver) {50 gp}
-- Everburning Torch [1 lb] {110 gp}
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb] {1 gp}
-- Hourglass [1 lb] {25 gp}
-- Mirror, Small Steel [0.5 lb] {10 gp}
-- Money (coins), in a belt pouch (28 gp, 21 sp, 7 cp) [1.62 lb (incl. pouch)]
-- Money (gems), in a small cloth bag (550 gp in various gems, two of which are 100 gp pearls)
-- Potion: Cure Light Wounds (2) [0 lb] {100 gp}
-- Rations, Trail (10 days) [10 lb] {5 gp}
-- Rope, Silk (50 feet) [5 lb] {10 gp}
-- Scholar’s Outfit (black, spare) [6 lb] {5 gp}
-- Spellbook [3 lb]
-- Spell Foci (two of each simple focus are carried, one of which will be on his person if the relevant spell is prepared)
-- Spell Materials (no expensive material components are carried at this time except pearls for the identify spell, doesn’t require simple components)
-- Waterskin [4 lb] {1 gp}
-- Whetstone [1 lb] {1 cp}
-- Writing Materials
xx – Candle, for melting sealing wax (2) [0 lb] {2 cp}
xx – Inkpen (2) [0 lb] {2 sp}
xx -- Ink (2 vials) [0 lb] {16 gp}
xx -- Paper (25 sheets) [0 lb] {10 gp}
xx – Sealing Wax [1 lb] {1 gp}
-- Weight Carried in Satchel [47.62 lb (of 120 lb)]

*Weight Carried:* 16 lb

*Carrying Capacity [8 Strength]*
*Light:* 26 lb. or less; *Medium:* 27-53 lb.; *Heavy:* 54-80 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 80 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 160 lb.; *Drag:* 400 lb.

*Money*
578 gp, 21 sp, 7 cp (in coins & gems)

*Appearance*
Eltyr is a handsome short slender man, with straight shoulder-length black hair. His warm brown eyes show little at first glance, but if you look long enough you can see the workings of a quick and intelligent mind behind their compassionate gaze. He tends to wear austere black robes most of the time, though he does have some finer clothes which only seem to make an appearance when required by the occasion (fine black clothes in the current fashion, the shirt trimmed with arcane symbols in silver at the collar and cuffs, over which he wears an elegant burgundy cloak, while supple calf-high golden brown boots complete the ensemble ... along with a few pieces of elegant silver jewellery). In his hand he usually carries a worn quarterstaff, while on his belt he carries a dagger and when ready for battle a light crossbow.

*Personality*
Eltyr is a good-natured and astute young man, who is always on the lookout for something to challenge his abilities. When not engaged in other pursuits he often spends his time simply pondering the essence of magic, though he never allows such thoughts to completely overtake his mind and distract him from the world around him, unlike some of the other mages he trained with. His most fervent wish is that he’ll discover some as yet undiscovered great repository of magic from ages past, though he’d settle for anything which expands his rapidly growing knowledge of the arcane a little further.

*Background*
To begin this tale you must first understand the Malacon family. Affluent merchants and wizards, the Malacon’s have controlled a sizable trading concern for generations, dealing in magic as well as items of a more mundane nature.

Eltyr is the eldest son of Owain and Lerral Malacon, and unsurprisingly he spent his childhood surrounded by the wealth acquired by his family over centuries. Enjoying the best life had to offer, he never wanted for anything in his formative years, which probably explains why he’s always sought out challenges far beyond his capabilities ... challenges where his family’s money couldn’t obtain success for him.

As is expected from those in the Malacon family who possess the slightest hint of a magical gift, Eltyr entered Gormen's School for the Magicly Gifted at the age of ten. His parent’s hoping that he would study magic with an eye towards crafting, as they had, to further expand the family’s trading concerns ... though they soon found out he had different ideas about his future, as he took his studies in an another direction entirely. Studying the application of magic with an eye towards the art itself, rather than what could be made using it, Eltyr quickly found an avenue of study which appealed to him greatly and after studying hard, he graduated from Gormen's School in his late teens. His parents, pleased by his success and that he had found a path that seemed to satisfy his adventurous nature, proudly sent him on his way with a mage’s satchel (the one he has now) to help make his journey easier.

Since graduating he has spent his time travelling and exploring, with the blessing of his family, delving into the occasional adventurous pursuit as he slowly expands his arcane knowledge ... however, the fall of the meteor has changed all that. Upon hearing the news, Eltyr returned to Gorman’s School and stated his wish to explore and help close off the bleeding vein of darkness that now threatens them all. With the blessing of his teachers and a letter of recommendation from the school, he set off for his greatest challenge to date, one which he hopes will grant him his most fervent wish...

*XP Log (started with 3,000 XP)*
Nothing to add yet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 6, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> How much is +1 Ironwood Armor, I suspect it will be too expensive but its worth a shot.



Ironwood isn't permanent in 3.5 ed.  Thus it would only be 660 gold to get someone to cast it (with DM permission) but 11 days into the adventure you'd be wearing normal wood.

Dragonscale armor is the default available for druids.  Cost = (Base + 150) x 2, depending one what type of armor you want.

+1 Dragonscale Fullplate = 4,300 gp (out of range)
+1 Dragonscale Breastplate = 1,700 gp


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

Neurotic: Lot to mull over here... sorry for the delay..... 

_1. low Reflex save for class with trapfinding - add second good save (like ranger, but with will instead of Fort)_

I'm at odds with this one... a spellthief should have to give up a lot to merge the two classes in a most advantageous way.... I'll give you a choice here... you can either have Refl as a second good save progression... or have bard spell progression... choice is up to you on this one...

_2. slow spell progression: advice to take bard progression - not so important for me, but you may consider it_

See Above....

_3. Spell grace change to use CHA bonus (like paladin, but only for spells) - this one is strange, +1/+2/+3 is slow progress for whole class, but CHA might be little over the top as the class has limitatios then paladin, but then, it's only for spells...maybe instead add mettle or similar ability?_

This one is more difficult... here's what I propose though... 

+1 competence bouns to saves aginst spells every 3 levels (+1 at first, +2 at 4th, +3 at 7, +4 at 10th, and +5 at 13th....) with a max cap of +5 until you reach epic which I will get into MUCH later if need be..

Ambrus: You were far from complaining.. I was just giving you the option.... if you feel it's not needed.... that's also fine.. I just like to give my players a bit of a feel that they have some control over things... it keeps them interested... the more the character is likable to the player.. the less likely I'll have to go re-recruiting .....

Ghostcat: Character looks good so far... as hafrogman mentions ironwood is not a permanent item any longer.... as he said dragon scale would be your best option in 3.5..... 

Also.. your character can be from where ever you want to be Ghostcat.... there doesn't have to be a representative from each of the territories... they are just calling upon you all as you are the best hope in the combined areas with the right skills to hopefully come back with more information no how to stop the horrific monster attacks and what is causing them...

Unleashed: Character looks good at first glance... love love love the signet ring from the school... nice touch... you seem to be goo to go..


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

alright all... it seems the 5 slots have filled up.. and yet... no real full healer to speak of... this could be...(and more importantly SHOULD be) important.... 

I have no quams opening up another slot for recruitment... in hopes we get someone that wants to play a healer type... Thoughts?... complaints?... moans and groans?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I haven't read any mention that the candidates had to be one to a region Ghostcat. I think it'd be fun to have your character be one of the Bowtorindale druids responsible for bringing my elemental into being.
> 
> Lidia could have been charged with shepherding it to where it needs to go while acting as a cultural interpreter and friend to it; earth elementals aren't exactly savvy when it comes to dealing with humanoid society I imagine.



Ambrus good idea. I was just assuming that each member of the alliance would put forward a single representative. I know I have broken one of the cardinal rules: "Never Assume".

Anyway, I'll rewrite Lidia's history to reflex this.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 6, 2009)

Rathan said:


> alright all... it seems the 5 slots have filled up.. and yet... no real full healer to speak of... this could be...(and more importantly SHOULD be) important....
> 
> I have no qualms opening up another slot for recruitment... in hopes we get someone that wants to play a healer type... Thoughts?... complaints?... moans and groans?



Well on one hand, there was Ethandrew who expressed interest.  If he's still around, you might offer him a sixth spot if there was one.

Other than that, if you think we specifically need a cleric then we can't really recruit a sixth and "hope" for one.    We'd need to recruit specifically for one.

With the five, I see either: Everyone chipping in for the traditional wand of CLW for the druid, and chancing it.

Or: If necessary, I could scrap Edvik, as he and Menhir have the most overlap in the group dynamics.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2009)

I've sent a PM to Ethandrew in hopes he's not upset about me skipping over his expression of interest in my game.... depending on what he has for an answer for me will be my suggestion to you hafrogman in regards to making a new character.... I would suggest you guys could really use a healer.. but I'm not going to force a player to change what he wants to play... that's just bad form heh......


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm totally in tears over here.

Nah, I was gone for the weekend and when I came back there were five interested players, I watched and lo and behold, my name popped up.

If you're willing to accept a 6th I have no problem creating a healer. I'll take a look at the previously submitted characters, see if I want to make this one a combat-competent healer or focus more on the spellcasting. I'll see if I can't put something together rather quickly tonight.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Unleashed: Character looks good at first glance... love love love the signet ring from the school... nice touch... you seem to be goo to go..




Thanks. Now I'll just sit here quietly and wait while the healer situation resolves itself.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Personally, I prefer smaller groups; less waiting around for everyone to post. I'd have no objections to pitching in for a wand of cure light wounds for our druid. But, I also have no problems in welcoming another player if everyone believes it's warranted.

–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*Ghostcat*, sounds good. I'll leave it up to you to flesh out the details of Lidia's druidic circle. In case you want to incorporate my character into your background it might be good for you to know what I had in mind though. I imagine that druids around the world can feel the land's pain and are working to channel its energies in various ways to combat the infection; one of which was Menhir's incarnation. As I mentioned ealier, my character is a corporeal manifestation of the land itself, reacting instinctively to the painful impact of the star rock. It's much like a white blood cell whose goal it is to find and attack a tumorous growth attacking the planet. As its name implies, it was once a sacred standing stone from Lidia's druidic circle's sacred grove given life and purpose by Lidia and her allies through eldritch means; most likely a magical feature of the grove itself.

–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*Rathan*, I've updated my character writeup; it's largely complete I think except for a character drawing (which I'm working on) and a bit more shopping. I'd like to run a few ideas and questions past you if you don't mind.

In regards to equipment, I have this notion about how an earth elemental might go about wearing, carrying and using equipment and was wondering if it sounds good to you. It's based on the idea that the elemental's body is somewhat metamorphic (if you'll excuse the geological pun). Since their bodies are normally formed out of whatever minerals they're conjured from and they possess the extraordinary ability to glide effortlessly through any form of stone or earth, I imagine that earth elementals have a limited ability _to pass through their own bodies_. So, instead of strapping equipment on with belts, buckles and pouches I imagine that an earth elemental might partially or wholly absorb their equipment simply by plunging it into their bodies and leaving it there until needed. So, instead of a backpack, belt pouch or scabbard an elemental might simply subsume items into their torso or limbs for safekeeping when not in use.

This in turn might change the relative form and appearance of otherwise typical pieces of equipment. Armor or a shield for instance might be jagged pieces of metallic ore that's been roughly shaped and then stuck to the exterior of an elemental's body by partial absorption. It's largely a fluffy idea with little real game effect; armor and weapons require the same cost in materials and skill to shape, could still be sundered if appropriately targeted and weight the same amount for purposes of encumbrance. I just like the idea of my elemental having formed his own spiked breastplate armor over time by absorbing veins of iron ore and jagged shards of quartz crystal into its body. Similarly, I intend to have my character carry around handful of spare "clubs" that are little more than misshapen 3 lb rocks that it tears free from its body as needed to hurl at enemies as ranged weapons. What do you think?

Incidentally, I was planning on my elemental using a shield but I figure that since its slam is equivalent to a two-handed weapon that it'd be a bit odd to be simultaneously using a shield.

On a more relevant note, I'm wondering what your take is on the earth elemental's controversial earth glide ability. Some think that it's strange that earth elementals, whose native terrain is solid rock, have no ability to see where they're going while earth gliding. A few think that the fact that earth elementals don't have tremorsense is just an odd oversight. Personally, I think some limited ability for them to sense things within or upon the ground would make sense, at least in adjacent squares if no further. I guess that'd be like termorsense 5-ft. For the sake of comparison, I took a look at what someone using Meld into stone can perceive:







			
				Meld into Stone said:
			
		

> "Nothing that goes on outside the stone can be seen, but you can still hear what happens around you."



On the other hand, it might be good to treat an earth gliding elemental much as an incorporeal creature moving through solid objects:







			
				Incorporeal substype said:
			
		

> It can sense the presence of creatures or objects within a square adjacent to its current location, but enemies have total concealment (50% miss chance) from an incorporeal creature that is inside an object. In order to see farther from the object it is in and attack normally, the incorporeal creature must emerge. An incorporeal creature inside an object has total cover, but when it attacks a creature outside the object it only has cover, so a creature outside with a readied action could strike at it as it attacks.




Lastly, I'd like to know your take on the question of whether an elemental can physically carry another creature (either an ally or enemy) with it while earth gliding. I personally think that it's a bit too much to allow (too easy to entomb opponents under ground) even though I can't see anything that would preclude it from being feasible.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Ambrus: Like the concept with the equipment... anything to make it more 'yours' in creation.. the happier you and I will be ... as for the items look and function.... function would be the same even if the look is different as long as you pay for the cost of the equipment still...

Clubs: love it..... awesome character concept... and because they are basically parts of you and you would know quiet well how to throw them I'll give you javelin range of 30 feet rather than 10 feet for the 'clubs'  

As for the shield..... I do believe that the benefit of playing an elemental with slam attack is that it's a one armed attack.. gaining the ability to add 1.5 str mod to it's slam attack is it's bonus...  thus why a larger and more advanced HD'ed earth elemental would get 2 slams... once for each hand.... if you really want to use a shield I can actually see it happening thus I'd allow it.... 

Because you are small in size you can hold 1/2 your weight in small items within your body normally and within an earth glide as well.... I think that's fair enough considering... Upon reaching medium it will be 1/2 your weight at medium.. and again same with large and huge if magically altered to these sizes...

I am more along the line of thinking of the incorporeal subtype line of thinking of the two examples you gave.... the problem with tremor sense ability and when not underground it pretty much negates ever being sneak attacked.... pickpocketed... things such as this as anything within X feet is immediately detected.... so yea... treat it as incorporeal subtype explanation methinks... 

last but not least carrying another while earth gliding.... I will allow you to take one other person of your size (i.e. small at the moment) with you in an earth glide as if you reshape you body to cocoon them.... a small creature can last 5 minutes inside you as that is all the air that sustain a breathing being (10 minutes if med, 15 if huge.. and so on). Once reaching large (or magically enhanced to large or bigger) you can take as many people as one plus your Con Mod. It may also be possible to have a wizard magically... and permanently bestow some sort of spell (such as Leomun's Secret Chest, Tiny Hut, or Secure Shelter and the Permanency spell)  that would allow you to carry more people or items (as Spells Descriptions allow).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 7, 2009)

*Simple explanations*

So I assume, since there is no mention of them, that there will be no traits or flaws...

Thus, spellthief remains woefully limited in number of feats...ah well 
I'm thinking Weapon finesse (so I can dumb STR), TWF (daggers), and one of Lucky Start, Quick Reconnoiter, Luck of Heroes.

Luck of Heroes is (I believe) FR so no go.
Lucky start gives +2 to init, and is prereq for other luck feats
Quick Reconnoiter gives free spot/listen checks 1 per round - I believe I'll go with this one...no ambushes for us 

As for spells: I'll take good reflex as I'm only rogue (as far as I can see) in the party, I'm gonna need it and spell I can always filch from someone else. And spells starts from 4th level for me...

Thanks for advancing spell grace progression.

As for healer, as long as there is enemy priest nearby, once he is disabled I can heal party with his spells  And I can also use wands as needed...
BUT. I'd prefer actual healer in party and since you can NPC anyone who doesn't post quick enough it usualy isn't a problem.

AMBRUS: you really meant it when you said you like strange 'make yourself' classes/races  It's wonderful concept...and I'll ike it even more if it has some SLAs for steal..., err, I mean borrowing  

I'll post character today or tomorrow at the latest. And expand history a little, he will be representative of Daggerspell guardians (organisation closest to what I mentioned before as kind of guild police) - not that he remembers that, but there is notice on his person saying he should go there and that's where he got his name from ... details pending


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

*Wowwwwww.... EnWorld is sooooo sloooow today :/*

Neurotic: Yes I'm not inclined to put traits and flaws into this campaign as I don't know enough about them.... sorry... 

_"and one of Lucky Start, Quick Reconnoiter, Luck of Heroes?"...._ 

What book are these from please?

Noted the Good Refl save progression.... good choice I must say heh...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Flaws and traits are part of the SRD, so you can read up all about them online. In essence, flaws allow you to accept a significant penalty of your choice in exchange for a free feat while traits grant both a minor bonus and related penalty.

Check out flaws here and traits here.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rathan said:


> as for the items look and function.... function would be the same even if the look is different as long as you pay for the cost of the equipment still...



I'm paying a third the price for the armor and shield since I've enough skill ranks in Craft (armorsmithing) and the masterwork artisan's tools necessary to make them by taking 10 on the craft skill.


Rathan said:


> Clubs: love it..... awesome character concept... and because they are basically parts of you and you would know quiet well how to throw them I'll give you javelin range of 30 feet rather than 10 feet for the 'clubs'



Hm. I believe that throwing anything is really counter-intuitive for an earth elemental; their earth mastery ability gives them a penalty when fighting opponents who aren't in contact with the ground after all. My take on it is that loosing physical contact with a weapon by flinging through the air would be more tricky for an earth elemental, not easier, hence the low range of a stone club. Still, added range could be useful. How about I pay for a handful of stalagmite javelins to have on hand and keep the limited range of a club for misshapen rocks that my character picks up and flings along the way?


Rathan said:


> Because you are small in size you can hold 1/2 your weight in small items within your body normally and within an earth glide as well.... I think that's fair enough considering... Upon reaching medium it will be 1/2 your weight at medium..



Sounds fair enough, but since you've decided to base it off of my character's weight, I should mention that I'd worked out an increasing height/weight progression to coincide with advances with my earth elemental class levels. As I see it, it makes little sense for an elemental character to suddenly shoot up from four to eight feet in height and to bulk up from eighty to seven hundred and fifty pounds as soon as fourth level is achieved. So, by the time my character gains its next level, it'll have gained height and weight at an impressive speed; doubling, tripling, quadrupling and then finally more than quintupling its weight by 4th level.


Rathan said:


> treat it as incorporeal subtype explanation methinks...



Works for me if you're comfortable with it. Same goes for carrying creatures while earth gliding.

So, whenabouts might we get this boulder rolling? 



Neurotic said:


> AMBRUS: you really meant it when you said you like strange 'make yourself' classes/races  It's wonderful concept...and I'll ike it even more if it has some SLAs for steal..., err, I mean borrowing



The earth weeps for your loss...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Alright... after reviewing them all.... it seems those actually aren't all half bad and only add depth to characters and character creation.... as long as each flaw/trait is noted in character sheets somewhere you may take any two flaws in exchange for up to two feats at character start... you still must meet the prerequisites for the feats you choose as per normal.... you may also choose up to 3 traits as well at character start.  Have at'um my precious PC's... muhahahahahaha *cough cough*

I'm also adding a couple of new flaws and traits as well based in campaign events...

*Flaws:*
Aftermath Fallout:
You witnessed the meteor fall and strike and possibly were a bit TOO close when it happened.

Effect: Subtract 1 from the number of hit points you gain at each level. This flaw can reduce the number of hit points you gain to 0 (but not below). 

Star Fear:
You refuse to believe that any of the events are caused by anything supernatural as it pertains to the meteor fall, to you it was just a simple stellar mishap.

Effect: If anything pertaining to the star fall causes you to make a will save, you suffer a -1 penalty to the roll.  


*Traits:*
Stellar Scholar:
Sense the Starfall you have devoted yourself in some ways to finding out any and all information you can about it.

Benefit: You gain a +1 bouns on any skill check that would help decipher information about the Starfall. These checks could be anything from a Knowledge Check of some kind to a Decipher Script check to read an alien language lets say.

Drawback: -1 to Will saves pertaining to anything about the Starfall.

Stellar Caution:
You are more than a little apprehensive about things and event pertaining to the Starfall. 

Benefit:You gain a +1 Insight bouns to AC when dealing with anything pertaining to the Starfall.

Drawback: You take a -1 penalty on Init checks when dealing with anything about the Starfall. Because of your defensive nature to it all, your reaction suffers


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Ambrus: Noted on the club issue... that's fine with me....

Armor and such is fine as I noticed before you took crafting and tools to do so... that's fine....

The size chart is fine and yes as you gain in size you can carry/take more items and people.... that's fine.. THOUGH... I am going to limit this power of carrying people to WILLING participants only... I can see that being used by someone less savory as a niiiice improvised attack.... so yea.. willing only....

I just need to go back and do some last minute checks on backgrounds and character sheets and then I will make a RG thread and get this puppy started soonish


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2009)

*Ambrus* I have updated Lidia's background. Check you have a quick check and let me know if this is what you had in mind.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rathan said:


> THOUGH... I am going to limit this power of carrying people to WILLING participants only... I can see that being used by someone less savory as a niiiice improvised attack.... so yea.. willing only....



Can you clarify the rational behind that? Is it that the elemental needs some focus to earth glide and can't do so while holding a struggling creature or is it something about a subject's willful state of mind that allows/prevents it from working? If the former, does it become feasible if an opponent is rendered helpless, pinned, bound or unconscious? If the latter, does it become feasible if the opponent is unconscious or somehow unable to discern what's happening to him? I'd just like to understand the process so as to avoid confusion and misunderstandings during game play.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 7, 2009)

I do have a general question, I'm assuming we're using the core deities?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

well the main reason in because it's a powerful attack to me to just engulf someone then earth glide and then leave them in the earth.... that to mean means instant kill... no air.. nothing to dig yourself out with.... no room to move really either... it's a death sentence... too powerful in my mind.... 

Other factors would include armor you're wearing.. kinda hard to envelope people with a giant slab of metal lodged in your torso... of course then there's rules for doing it when not in armor... or how fast an earth elemental can shed armor of the nature you're wearing it as.... a whirlwind of rules that is going to give me a headache lol... 

Here's how this will be clarified then:

You can envelope a creature one category size less than yourself unwillingly... they are trapped unless they can overcome an escape artist check DC 25.... while you have someone unwillingly enveloped.. you cannot earth glide as it's too much of a distraction as they try to escape for you to do so and pay attention to where you are going as well. 

This is rough draft of this.... if you feel there is something I'm overlooking please feel free to offer counterpoints here


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Ethandrew: Core Deities yes..... thankyou for asking


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> *Ambrus* I have updated Lidia's background. Check you have a quick check and let me know if this is what you had in mind.



I read through it. It seems fine to me, though I imagine my character's name was likely given to it after its incarnation rather than it declaring it the way you described. I imagine most elementals don't really have much need for names except when dealing with humanoids. And if they do, it likely wouldn't be in the common tongue. 

The elemental bursts out of the ground and declares in a booming voice *sound of nails on a chalkboard*. The lead druid uncovers his ears, turns to his flock and translates the odd creature's terran speech: _"I think it said it's name is... uhm... Tim?"_


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rathan said:


> This is rough draft of this.... if you feel there is something I'm overlooking please feel free to offer counterpoints here



Well, in all honesty, I think you may be overcomplicating the matter. My approach is to use the existing rules rather than inventing new ones whenever possible. I agree that earth gliding with opponents is overpowering balance-wise; frankly I'm surprised you'd allow it. If I were DMing I'd likely take it one step further and say that it's likewise not possible even with most willing subjects.

I'd rationalize it by saying that it's only earth elementals that are capable of passing through the earth unharmed via their earth gliding ability. Any other creature without the ability would experience going through the earth about as well as if it were being physically dragged down into a collapsing sinkhole. Only the most robust creatures, perhaps those with a burrowing speed, could likely survive being pulled through the earth. An earth elemental wanting to drag a creature underground would simply end up crushing them flat on the ground while trying to plunge beneath the surface; a maneuver which can be managed handedly with existing grapple rules, including the various means of resisting and escaping.

Likewise, "enveloping" an opponent (as you describe it) is nothing more complicated than a straightforward grapple attempt with various options to crush or pin the opponent if it succeeds and clearly detailed consequences if it fails.

Similarly, I'd tie how much the elemental can subsume into its body to its encumbrance rather than its weight. Your figure of 50% is as good as any other.

That's just my two cents though. As always, I'll abide by whatever you decide.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I read through it. It seems fine to me, though I imagine my character's name was likely given to it after its incarnation rather than it declaring it the way you described. I imagine most elementals don't really have much need for names except when dealing with humanoids. And if they do, it likely wouldn't be in the common tongue.
> 
> The elemental bursts out of the ground and declares in a booming voice *sound of nails on a chalkboard*. The lead druid uncovers his ears, turns to his flock and translates the odd creature's terran speech: _"I think it said it's name is... uhm... Tim?"_




Good one I like it. Consider it incorporated.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Ambrus: Hmmmmm... you're right I'm over complicating things more than I need to.... taking people on a ride through the earth is more of an advanced power and shouldn't come into play until later levels if at all.. so we're going to scrap that idea for now... 

You will still be able to subsume items up to your max medium encumbrance rating.. it's different for inanimate objects... they have a hardness and aren't squishy and fleshy like most living beings heh. Though things like paper and other fragile things like potions and the like might break if you try such a procedure... just keep that in mind. As well you can keep your awesome idea for wearing and fashioning equipment such and armor and weapons that actually 'graft' into the elementals body.... there's really no difference mechanics wise there at all.. it's just a flavor text kinda thing...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rathan said:


> taking people on a ride through the earth is more of an advanced power and shouldn't come into play until later levels if at all..



I figure it's the type of maneuver that elementals could develop through the acquisition of successive feats if one was of a mind to design them; Ferrying Earth Glide, Greater Ferrying Earth Glide, Sinking Earth Glide, Entrapping Earth Glide, Entombing Earth Glide, etc.


Rathan said:


> it's different for inanimate objects... they have a hardness and aren't squishy and fleshy like most living beings heh. Though things like paper and other fragile things like potions and the like might break if you try such a procedure...



That's along the same lines as I was thinking.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay, here is a real quick draft of a human cleric I've put together. It is incomplete as I don't have a background or equipment or even a name, but this way it can have eyes on it.

I'm also considering the flaw Slow in order to gain an extra feat that gives me additional healing powers (it allows the character to heal others or himself up to the highest level spell he has (2nd level heals 2hp) for free each round up to a maximum of half), but I can't think of the name and I don't have my books at work.

Anyway, without further adieu...

[sblock=Cleric]Male Human Cleric
Alignment: NG
ECL: 3
Deity: Pelor

Abilities: (25)
STR - 12 (4 Points)
DEX - 8 (0 Points)
CON - 13 (5 Points)
INT - 10 (2 Points)
WIS - 16 (10 Points)
CHA - 12 (4 Points)

HP: d8 = 25
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: -1
EXP: 1/1000

AC: 9 (-1 Dex + 0 )
Flat Footed AC: 9
Touch AC: 1

Saves:
Fort: 4
Reflex: 0
Will: 6

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +3/+1/+3

Weapons:

Class Abilities:
Turn Undead
Aura of Good
Proficient with simple weapons
Proficient with all armor
Proficient with all shields except Tower

Racial Abilities:
Extra feat at 1st Level
Extra 4 Skill points at 1st Level
Extra Skill Poin each level
Multiclass: Any

Skills:
Concentration – 7 (6 Ranks + 1 Con)
Heal – 9 (6 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Knowledge Religion – 6 (6 Ranks + 0 Int)

Feats:
1st – Healing Devotion
1st – Augment Healing
3rd – 

Spells per day:
Orisons – 4
1st – 3+1
2nd – 2+1

Domains:
Healing: You cast healing spells at +1 caster level.
Granted Spell: 1st: Cure Light Wounds 2nd: Cure Moderate Wounds

Strength: You can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability. You gain an enhancement bonus to Strength equal to your cleric level. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.
Granted Spell: 1st: Enlarge Person 2nd: Bull Strength

Save DC: 14 for 1st Level Spells

Languages:
Common
Orc

Equipment: Cost

Total Money: 4000gp

Physical Appearance:

Age: 23
Height: 5’6”
Weight: 168
Eyes: 
Hair: 
Skin: 

Background:
From Lorken to the Southeast
Has Gout in the knee
Drinks a little bit of distilled alcohol to alleviate the always dull and sometimes sudden pain

Personality:[/sblock]

Edit: Oh Shenanigans! I already found my first error. The feat Elemental Healing isn't open to my character. So maybe I won't take that flaw.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2009)

Ethandrew: So far it looks good but it looks like you have a bit of work to do still as well... keep up the good work!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rathan, in case you weren't aware, there are loads of other flaws in Dragon Magazine.

[sblock=Dragon Magazine flaws]Aligned Devotion    "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)
Arcane Conundrum    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Arcane Fatigue        "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)

Arcane Parasites    "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)
Arcane Performer    "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Beady Eyes        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)

Beastly            "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)
Bestial Instinct    "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)
Blind Rage        "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)

Brash            "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Bravado            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)
Cautious        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)

Chicken Infested*    "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Chivalrous Courtesy    "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
City Slicker        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)

Claustrophobia        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)
Code of Arms        "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
Cold-Blooded        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)

Corpse*            "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Coward            "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Curious            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)

Delicious*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Dirt Farmer*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Divine Gestures        "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)

Domain Devotion        "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)
Elven Pride of Arms    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Exhausting Rage        "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)

Feeble            "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Foe Specialist        "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)
Fool            "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Forlorn            "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)

Forlorn of Men        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)
Frail            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Frail             "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Free-Spirited        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)

Frivolous Performer    "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Fussy            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Glory-Hound        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)

Grudge Keeper        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Gullible        "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)
Half-Blood Outcast    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)

Hatred            "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)
Haunted            "Flaws for Sorcerers"    Dragon Magazine 327 (Page 93)
Honorable Challenge    "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)

Honor of the Duel    "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
Hot-Blooded        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)
Implacable        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)

Inattentive        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Incomprehensible Accent    "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Individualist        "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)

Insomniac        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)
Light Sensitivity    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)
Lightweight        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)

Living Faith        "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)
Loner            "Flaws for Sorcerers"    Dragon Magazine 327 (Page 93)
Loudmouth        "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)

Love of Nature        "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)
Magical Fascination    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)
Magical Overload    "Flaws for Sorcerers"    Dragon Magazine 327 (Page 93)

Material Devotion    "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)
Meager Fortitude    "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Metal Intolerance    "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)

Methodical Magic Method    "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)
Meticulous Performer    "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)
Mounted Warrior        "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)

Murk-Eyed        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Nagging Cough*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
No Time For Book    "Flaws for Druids"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 93)

Noncombatant        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Obese            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)
Pathetic        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Peasant Hat*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)

Phantom Sparks        "Flaws for Sorcerers"    Dragon Magazine 327 (Page 93)
Pig Bond*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Poor Reflexes        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)

Ponderous Spellcaster    "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)
Pride of Arms        "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
Quarter Elf        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)

Quick Burning Rage    "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)
Restricted Sorcery    "Flaws for Sorcerers"    Dragon Magazine 327 (Page 93)
Shaky            "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)

Short Attention Span    "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 43)
Short of Breath        "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)
Short Temper        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)

Skulker            "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 44)
Slow            "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Slow Healing        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Slow To Anger        "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)

Solitary Paragon    "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
Stubby Fingers        "Nobody's Perfect"    Dragon Magazine 328 (Page 42)
Superstitious        "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)

Terrain Specialist    "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)
Test Subject        "Flaws for Wizards"    Dragon Magazine 333 (Page 94)
Trivial Performer    "Flaws for Bards"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 98)

Uncontrollable Rage    "Flaws for Barbarians"    Dragon Magazine 325 (Page 93)
Unimportant NPC*    "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Unreactive        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)

Vulnerable        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 91)
Warrior of the Phalanx    "Flaws for Paladins"    Dragon Magazine 324 (Page 96)
Weapon Bound        "Flaws for Clerics"    Dragon Magazine 326 (Page 91)

Weak Will        "Common Flaw"        Unearthed Arcana (Page 92)
Weresheep*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)
Wild            "Flaws for Rangers"    Dragon Magazine 329 (Page 95)
XP Farm*        "Flaws for Commoners"    Dragon Magazine 330 (Page 87)

*You have to be a 1st level commoner to take this feat.[/sblock]
I was considering taking the Wild flaw, let me know what you think.

*WILD* [Flaw]
Accustomed only to a free life in the wild, you
panic when captured or restrained.
*Prerequisite:* Survival 1 rank.
*Effect:* Whenever you are entangled,
pinned, or bound, you immediately become
panicked. Your fear is alleviated 1 round after
you are free of all bonds. Spells and effects
that remove fear do not prevent this effect.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm finishing Berrek. Do we get dedicated rogue's galery?

I'd change history to include Berrek loosing his memory by being within starfall area and connecting that to flaws Ghost Warped and Haunted if allowed... I'll post later (almost) finished char so you can review everything...and put links for items that may need explanation


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2009)

Ambrus: Again you give this newb more cred than you should.... I actually don;t know where to go to find those dragon issues.... though because you posted the one you wanted there.... I can say yea.... Wild is fine.. you're approved to take that.....

Neurotic: There will be a RG up shortly.... Like the background change and you are allowed to take any of the flaws or traits I created above(this is a relative term.. I meant the previous page heh)  in regards to the starfall as well if you want... 

I would also like a first draft of your character posted in this thread(unless you already have and I just missed it.. been known to happen heh...) before I let you post your finished one in the RG thread I will create later... that way I can look over it briefly and check for errors and give you a pat on the back for a job well done!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Berrek Sandblade*

Not formatted yet, not sure all items are valid or total sum...
I took cost of wand of cure light wounds as 150 (750/5) as I assume we WILL pitch in for one even if we have the cleric
Need traits, one of which will almost certainly be Stellar caution.

Would you allow 'partial' BAB and saves? I'm thinking Rogue 1/Spellthief 2 for extra skills and +1d6 sneak attack...I loose on BAB and saves unless partials are allowed, skills are never worth BAB especialy with delaying spell progression further...

How do you feel about stealing 
a) more then one spell with one hit by sacrificing more then 1d6
b) one spell, one spell effect and/or other DIFFERENT things by sacrificing coresponding d6s

Tomorrow I'll add links to flaws so you can read them. If 'ghostly' flaws aren't allowed I'll go with other ones


Name:      Berrek Sandblade
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic 
Classes:   Spellthief 3
Hit Points: 18 = 6 + 5 + 4 + 3 (CON)

1st level max = 6
2nd level (1d6+1=6) 
3rd level 2/3 max = 4


Experience: 
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Common, Elven, Draconic (assuming one of those two is 'standard' magical language, other one will be changed depending on area's common secondary language)

Stat    Score        Mod	
STR      8             (-1)
DEX     16	(+3)
CON     12	(+1)
INT      14	(+2)
WIS     10	(+0)
CHA     13	(+1) 
------------------------------


Fort:	1 + 1(CON) = 3 + 1(grace)
Ref:	3 + 3(DEX) = 6 + 1(grace)
Will:	3 + 0(WIS) = 3 + 1(grace)

Init:	+9 = +3 (DEX) +4 (Imp Init) +2 (Quick Recon)

BAB:	+2
Melee:    +1
Finesse:  +5
TWF:	+3/+3
Ranged:	+5

Dagger:
to hit: +6 OR +4/+4 (Masterwork weapons) 19-20/x2; range 10'
damage: 1d4 - 1 + 1d6 sneak if applicable

Crossbow:
to hit: +5
damage: 1d8 19-20/x2; range 80'

	Total / Flat / Touch
AC:	  17     14     14

-------------------------- Skills ----------------------------------------
Skill           	             Stat      Pts        Bonus   Syn         Total	Misc
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Appraise		             int	 0	 2		 2
Bluff			cha	 0	 1		 1
Concentration		con	 1	 1		 2
Decipher Script		int	 1	 2		 3
Disable Device		int	 4	 2		 6
Escape Artist		dex	 4	 3	2	 9	from traits
Gather Information 	cha	 1	 1		 2
Hide			dex	 5	 3		 8
Jump			str	 0	-1		-1
Knowledge(Arcana)	int	 0	 2		 2
Knowledge(Local)   	int	 0	 2		 2
Listen			wis	 5 	 0		 5
Move Silently		dex	 5	 3		 8
Open Lock		dex	 4	 3		 7
Search			int	 5	 2		 7
Speak Language		N/A	 0	 0		 0
Spot			int	 5	 2		 7
Spellcraft	             	int	 1	 2		 3	+2 Knowledge Arcana
Swimm			str	 0	-1		-1
Tumble			dex	 5	 3		 8	+2 Jump
Use Magic Device	            cha	 6	 1		 7	+2 Decipher script and Spellcraft for scrolls


-------------------------- Skill Tricks --------------------------------
Listen To This			 2	Repeat flawlesly something heard up to 1 hour ago
------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                54                    

-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
class	Armored casting (light) - no spell failure chance in light armor

Flaw	Curious/Haunted
Feat	Improved Initiative	- +4 initiative
Flaw	Gullible/Ghost warped
Feat	Lucky Fingers		- re-roll failed Disable Device, Open Lock or Sleight of Hand

human	Weapon Finesse		- use light weapons with DEX bonuses
1st	Quick Reconnoiter	             - free spot and listen checks
3rd	Two weapon fighting	- fights with daggers at -2/-2



Traits:
[sblock=Stellar Caution
You are more than a little apprehensive about things and event pertaining to the Starfall. 

Benefit:You gain a +1 Insight bouns to AC when dealing with anything pertaining to the Starfall.

Drawback: You take a -1 penalty on Init checks when dealing with anything about the Starfall. Because of your defensive nature to it all, your reaction suffers
[/sblock]

[sblock=Slipery]
You are less adept at grappling and wrestling than others of your size and strength, but you are adept at slipping out of another's hold. 

Benefit
You gain a +1 bonus on Escape Artist checks to escape a grapple and on grapple checks to escape a grapple or avoid being grappled. 

Drawback
You take a -1 penalty on all other grapple checks. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skinny]
You are very slender for your race. 

Benefit
You gain a +1 bonus on Escape Artist checks. 

Drawback
You take a -2 penalty on Strength checks to avoid being bull rushed or overrun. 

Roleplaying Ideas
Skinny characters tend to be pushed around by tougher types, so those with this trait might be shy, or they might be very defensive when faced with such situations.
[/sblock]
-- ToDo:
6th	Unbelieveable luck



Simple weapons
Armor Proficiency (Light)
  When you wear a type of armor with which you are proficient, the armor check penalty for that armor applies only to Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble checks.


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
1st	Trapfinding
1st	Steal spell (2nd)
1st	Sneak attack (1d6)
1st	Spell grace +1 - add to all saves
2nd	Steal spell effect
2nd	Detect magic 1/day - as spell 
3rd	Steal energy resistance 10




------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Name                                            
------------------------------------------------------------
Masterwork dagger 		x2 x 302gp (1 lb)
Silver dagger 			x1 x  22gp (1 lb)
Cold iron dagger 		             x2 x   4gp (1 lb)
Light crossbow 			x1 x  35gp (4 lbs)

Masterwork studded leather		x1 x 175gp (20 lbs) 

Spellpouch 			x1 x   5gp(2 lbs)
Holy symbol of Olidammara                x1 x   1gp
Steel mirror 			x1 x  10gp (1/2 lb)
Silk rope (50') 		             x1 x  10gp (5 lbs)
Chalk		 		x1 x  1cp
Caltrops	 		             x1 x  1gp (2 lbs)

Holy water			x 1 x 25gp (1 lb)
Alchemist fire			x 1 x 20gp (1 lb)
Tanglefoot bag			x 1 x 50gp (2 lbs)
Alchemist acid			x 1 x 10gp (1 lb)
Thunderstone 			x 1 x 30gp
Smokestick			x 1 x 20gp (1/2 lb)
Sunrod 				x 2 x  2gp (1 lb)


Masterwork thief tools 		x1 x  100gp (1 lb)	(+2 to Open Locks and Disable Device) 
Guild badge (Black Hand over arcane blue burst) 1gp
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Total:				1130gp (51 lbs)



Total weight caried:  51 lbs
Current load:         Light

Encumbrance
Light:  26   
Medium: 53   
Heavy:  80


------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 6"           Weight: 168 lbs.          Gender: Male	
Eyes: dark             	Hair: none                Skin: Tanned
Quirks: brash and impulsive usualy, but now he is more subdued
Speech style: subdued
Quotable: I. DON'T. KNOW.



Magic Items:
grave strike scroll     x 1 x 25gp
master's touch scroll x 1 x 25gp


[sblock=Healing belt] 750gp
std; +2 competence Heal; 3 charges/day; healing 1 charge 2d8 + 1d8/extra charge (max 4d8)
CL: 3
Body slot: waist
Activation: standard (command)
_ This broad leather belt is studded with three moonstones._

While wearing _Healing belt_ you gain +2 competence bonus on Heal checks. This is continuous effect and requires no activation.
In addition, the belt has three charges which are renewed each day at dawn. Spending one or more charges allows you to channel positive energy and heal damage with a touch. (You can also use this ability to harm undead dealing them equivalent amount of damage).
1 charge : heals 2d8 points of damage
2 charges: heal 3d8 points of damage
3 charges: heal 4d8 points of damage
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW 	x 1 x 750gp

Enlarge Potions x 1 x  50gp
Magic Wpn oil	x 1 x  50gp

[sblock=Brute Gauntlets] 600gp
swf; +2 +1/extra charge morale bonus to STR, STR skill and damage; 3 charges/day
CL: 3
Body slot: Hands
Activation: swift (command)

_This pair of heavy black leather gauntlets is set with metal studs._

_Brute gauntlets_ allow you to temporarily increase your physical might. These gauntlets have three charges which are renewed each day at dawn. Spending one or more charges grants you morale bonus on Strength checks, Strength based skill checks and and melee weapon damage for one round.
1 charge : +2 bonus
2 charges: +3 bonus
3 charges: +4 bonus
[/sblock]

[sblock=Boots of stomping] 	600gp
std; 15' cone REFL DC 13 or fall down with 1d4 non lethat damage 3/day 
CL: 3
Body slot: Feet
Activation: standard (manipulation)
_The thick metal soles of these dirt-brown boots are slightly wider then the vamp. Brassy metal bands run from the sides of the soles to the tops._

When you stomp your feet and activate _boots of stomping_ you generate a 15-foot cone shaped burst of psychokinetic force that travels along the ground, toppling creatures and loose objects. The shock wave affects only creatures standing on the ground withing the area. Creatures that fail a DC 13 Reflex save are thrown to the ground, prone, and take 1d4 non lethal damage.

_Boots of stomping_ function three times a day
[/sblock]

[sblock=Amber Amulet of Vermin (giant bee)] 500gp
std; summons giant bee for one minute 1/day

CL: 7
Body slot: Throat
Activation: standard (command)
_This irregularly shaped piece of natural amber is fastened at the end of a long golden chain. Within the amber tiny creature still seems to twitch._

This item summons giant vermin that appears and obeys your commands for 1 minute (as if summoned by _summon nature's ally_. At the end of this duration creature vanishes. Eight varieties...yadda yadda...

_Amber amulet of vermin_ works once per day.
[/sblock]


Member of cabal of mage guild 'guardians' (enforcers) that take care of one mage taking over whole guild or doing forbidden things...The Black Hand.

Unfortunately, once Berrek got over his head in what should have been simple scout/probe/information gathering mission on a suspect mage. Instead he was caught in a trap and held for memory change or worse, enfeeble mind. That was when the sky fell, mage tower was brought down and mage that was investigated perished. Strange as it is, Berreks abilities somehow interferred with the magic or maybe it was star magic. Whatever the cause, he was left unharmed as is with his mind a blank slate. He has no concept of who he is, where he is or why he is. His only companion is currently the very mage that perished in StarFall. His name, Vensh Alaber, means nothing to Berrek, except that his first appearance caused short flashback of memory of older man showing the location of the tower on the map and illusion of Vensh's face.

After the calamity he managed to return to civilized lands and live off the streets for a time. One morning he was awaken by the ghost and found small peace of paper saying:

To Berrek Sandblade
The Hand has chosen you to go as Our representative and witness to Star Fall site. Report to ?? where another five heroes will gather. You are to keep an eye on the mages present and to report any strange magical phenomena that bear further investigation. You're free to keep any spoils you recover with usual 5% tithe.


He was delighted to find out his name. He now has little information to start recovering his life. Of course there are questions: What is The Hand? Who is older man he saw in flashback? Why was he sent to Vensh in the first place?

Without anchor or goal except to find out who he is Berrek went to ?? and thus, adventure begins.


Details, currently unknown to Berrek:
Berrek has strange mark on his right hand. He had it since he can remember it and his parents say that he was adopted from orphanage with that tatoo. In time it streched some and lost it's initial bright purple color fading to slight purple and almost looking as strange scar.

He is born in Gerpalistar, but, because of some politicking and (literal) backstabbing, he was sent out to a relative (Onodar Feldspar) in Jormikfen. Onodar received news of Berreks parents demise and having no use for an infant or interest in keeping him without gain left his mark on the child for easier tracking and left him in an orphanage. He was adopted by local glassblower and his wife, Jeremiah and Irene Sandblade. Over the course of years he had several strange encounters and received training from his hired tutor in more then just literacy and magic. In time he joined mage guild through their secret police 'The Black Hand'. His uncle kept him under surveilance and once he joined The Hand started using him for private gain. Thus, just before starfall he was sent to spy on mage on suspicion of creating magebred abominations, in truth only to scout out innocent mage for preparing stealing of his newly researched spells.

This mage, feeling betrayed by the very organisation that should be preventing such actions was harsh on young Berrek, but never got to fulfill his threats. He was good man and regardless of his threats to feeblemind young thief, he settled on memory wipe. In the middle of the process star fell, interferring both with magic and Berreks abilities deleting most of his memory. The mage died in ruins of his tower, most or all his books and research incinerated in the event. For some strange reason he rose at next sunset just as Berrek managed to slip out of the bonds holding him.

He still cannot communicate meaningfuly with anyone and he shows none of the powers usualy manifested by true ghosts. He seems mostly immune to turning attempts and any kind of spell or weapon. Whenever he tries to communicate, only low pitched moaning is heard, when he tries to manifest only general outline of ectoplasm shows. Berrek is aware that this is same man that held him captive, but seems that he cannot do anything about his haunting.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2009)

Neurotic:



> -------------------------- Skill Tricks --------------------------------
> Listen To This 2 Repeat flawlesly something heard up to 1 hour ago
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 54




What is this?..... never seen it before.. as I said... newb DM here... anything that's basicly not core I've not really had TOO much experience with and you will need to spell things out for me so I know what to expect from my characters... thanks 



> 1st Quick Reconnoiter - free spot and listen checks




same here.... free spot and listen checks how.... pertaining to what?... what are the bonuses.. how does this feat work.... give me the description please...



> Magic Items:
> grave strike scroll 25
> master's touch scroll 25
> 
> ...




If you could non abbreviated text as to where these came from so I can look them up would be good.... I know I seem really naive about all of this but I have to know where my players are getting things.. that way as a new-ish DM.. I can do a better job is all


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Rathan said:


> What is this?..... never seen it before.. as I said... newb DM here... anything that's basically not core I've not really had TOO much experience with and you will need to spell things out for me so I know what to expect from my characters... thanks



Maybe I can help out a bit here. _Listen to this_ is a skill trick; skill tricks are an optional system described in Complete Scoundrel, page 82. Essentially, skill tricks are much like unique mini-feats, each bought for two skill points and usable once per encounter.

_Quick Reconnoiter_ is a feat from Complete Adventurer, page 112.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2009)

Bravo Ambrus, bonus points for you.

Boots of stomping are (I believe from expanded psionics handbook, reprinted in Magic Item Compendium.
Grave strike and master's touch are spells from completes (divine and adventurer, I believe, I'll check)

As for skill tricks, Complete Scoundrel IS on the list...I'm planning on taking Uncanny Trickster at around 5th level when I have prerequisite skills for some advanced tricks...

Free spot and listen in sense that if there is something to be seen or heard, you roll for Berrek regardless if he's actively looking/listening (in effect replacing 'take 0' on passive checks). Same for short head poping in some area, by short glance Berrek is trained to take everything in and analyze what was seen in safety of cover instead of looking for several seconds...

Shorthand for items: action to activate (std = standard; swf = swift; immed = immediate); effect ; charges/uses per day; miscelanious info; I'll re-type everything in time...

Several questions:
would Stellar Caution be active whenever we go to northlands (in which case is essentialy always on) or just to discreet events within the area that pertain directly to the event?

is it possible to have trained animal without having Animal Handling? For example having trained monkey for small stealth/steal actions. Monkeys are smart enough to really understand what is told, just not enough to learn new things by explaining it to them (as could be with great apes)...I'm thinking small rhesus monkey

What would be default 'magical' language for this world?
Would all humans speak common or would different provinces have different languages? If so, he would know two human languages and magical language, otherwise he would know Elven (as you wrote that elves and half elves make 'majority of minority'  )


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried to post last night but the site was well and truly Slashdotted.

Anyway, I have added Lidia's animal companion. This is the first AC that I have done and I'm not sure its right. Could someone please check.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking over your animal companion, I spotted a few errors. Its Dex is listed as 18 instead of the 17 listed in the SRD. That affects its armor class, which was likewise a little wonky and should total 19 (10 base, +2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural) and its Reflex saves. A druid's animal companion is of the animal type rather than a magical beast type; check the PH errata on the WotC site. Its BAB is also supposed to increase with its Hit Dice, so its total attack bonus has to be increased by +2 in your writeup as well.

As for hit points, its natural armor adjustment doesn't add to them. By the RAW it's first Hit Dice should be the same as that of a normal hawk (the PH says to use the statistics for a creature of the companion's kind as given in the MM, but with the changes listed in the PH). It's up to Rathan if he wants to grant your animal companion full hit points for first level rather than the default 1/2. Following the leveling guidelines from his first post, you'd then roll 1d8 for the hawk's second HD and add +6 (3/4 of 1d8) for the odd numbered HD at 3rd. Hope that helps.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 9, 2009)

Rathan said:


> I'm also adding a couple of new flaws and traits as well based in campaign events...
> 
> *Flaws:*
> Aftermath Fallout:
> ...




This is pretty much the Frail flaw with an ingame reason for being frail. Any specific reason for redressing this particular flaw, Rathan (I'm more curious than anything)?

Note: I've been trying to post this question since the day the original post was made, but it keeps failing to post. So don't worry if I seem to disappear from time to time ... I'm likely just having trouble posting and it's not important enough to keep trying over and over.

Edit: Finally it posted ... I haven't had this much trouble posting here in a long time ... slow too.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2009)

Neurotic: 

Languages... picture it as the US in some ways... northerners have different accents than southerners yet they speak the same language.. for simplicities sake I'm going to say that's how it is as well here in my game.... same language.. just different ways of pronouncing it...

No... sorry.. no having trained animals to do actions for you... otherwise you might as well be giving everyone the druids ability to have an animal companion to everyone....

with stellar caution you know the meteor hit and scorched the earth... you're expecting this.. so no it won't always be on... if you're surprised by something you won't get the bonus... but if you meet something.. a monster lets say somehow effected by the starfall..... your 'spidey sense' might go off and sent you into a heightened sense  of defense... thus granting you the +1 Insight Bonus to AC.....

Unleashed: It's exactly like frail.... I basically took it from Frail..... I just wanted a couple flaws that matched my campaign is all... a couple of flaws and traits that followed the flow of plot and flavor of the story


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Stellar Caution seems a wee bit strong for a trait, so I've been hesitant to take it. Still it'd seem to make sense for my character since the earth is nursing a wound from the star rock. Maybe I'll add it to my write-up.

I still have a few pieces of equipment I'd like to add when I have a moment to go over the lists. Tell me, are we going to have the opportunity to commission magic items during game-play? That is to say, is stockpiling funds worthwhile at this point?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2009)

Ambrus. Thanks for the comments. I've outline my thinking below.



Ambrus said:


> Looking over your animal companion, I spotted a few errors. Its Dex is listed as 18 instead of the 17 listed in the SRD.



My understanding is that the base dex is 17 then you have a +1 for 3rd level as per table on page 55 of SRD, giving 18 (+4).



> That affects its armor class, which was likewise a little wonky and should total 19 (10 base, +2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural) and its Reflex saves.



Page 658 of the SRD indicates that its +2 for nature. Add 4 (rather than +3) for the increased dex bonus and we have 18. Oh, I see, I should have added the +2 for natural armor adjustment to AC not HP. Giving 20.



> A druid's animal companion is of the animal type rather than a magical beast type; check the PH errata on the WotC site.



OK.



> Its BAB is also supposed to increase with its Hit Dice, so its total attack bonus has to be increased by +2 in your writeup as well.



That's what the +2 is (Base BAB = 0 +2 for 3rd level).



> As for hit points, its natural armor adjustment doesn't add to them.



OK. I added it to HP  when I should have added it to AC.



> By the RAW it's first Hit Dice should be the same as that of a normal hawk (the PH says to use the statistics for a creature of the companion's kind as given in the MM, but with the changes listed in the PH). It's up to Rathan if he wants to grant your animal companion full hit points for first level rather than the default 1/2. Following the leveling guidelines from his first post, you'd then roll 1d8 for the hawk's second HD and add +6 (3/4 of 1d8) for the odd numbered HD at 3rd. Hope that helps.



That's how I generated the HPs. It just so happens that the rolled number is 6. Rathan what's your ruling on this.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> My understanding is that the base dex is 17 then you have a +1 for 3rd level as per table on page 55 of SRD, giving 18 (+4).



I don't know what you mean by page 55; I generally use the online d20 SRD. Can you find a reference to what you're describing here?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I don't know what you mean by page 55; I generally use the online d20 SRD. Can you find a reference to what you're describing here?



Sorry, I tend to us a PDF version of the SRD which I downloaded some time ago.  The table I was refering to is here


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah. You're quite right. I hadn't noticed that the +1 applied to both Str and Dex. My mistake.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2009)

Ghostcat: Animal companions to me should have full HD at first level.... it's one of the few things that makes a druid worth playing in my opinion.. their animal companion that is.... full HD for 1st + con mod.... then rolled second as you said was a 6 + con mod and then 3/4's third HD total which would be another 6 + con mod I do believe.... 

Ambrus: I'd screw with the trait a bit more.... but if I do.... I'm just second guessing myself all over again on another issue and I'd rather not go there again.... I'll leave it as is... if you want it.. take it


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some unanswered queries:

Would you allow 'partial' BAB and saves?
How do you feel about stealing 
a) more then one spell with one hit by sacrificing more then 1d6
b) one spell, one spell effect and/or other DIFFERENT things by sacrificing coresponding d6s

Would Stellar Caution be active whenever we go to northlands (in which case is essentialy always on) or just to discreet events within the area that pertain directly to the event?

Is it possible to have trained animal without having Animal Handling? For example having trained monkey for small stealth/steal actions. Monkeys are smart enough to understand what is told to them, just not enough to learn new things by explaining it to them (as could be with great apes)...I'm thinking small rhesus monkey

What would be default 'magical' language for this world?

Would all humans speak common or would different provinces have different languages? If so, Berrek would know two human languages and magical language, otherwise he would know Elven (as you wrote that elves and half elves make 'majority of minority' )


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks all. I have made the necessary changes to Shadow, so I believe that Lidia is ready to go.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Unleashed: It's exactly like frail.... I basically took it from Frail..... I just wanted a couple flaws that matched my campaign is all... a couple of flaws and traits that followed the flow of plot and flavor of the story




Cool. Just wondered if there was any reason beyond the obvious.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 10, 2009)

Neurotic: As I said before this is my first jaunt into DM'ing... therefore I'm not making huge changes to things over and over again so it fits a player better.... the changed I've made for you I feel are within my means and my know-how.... I am declining any other changes to your class and such.... either play it how it is... or find another class...  to me I feel if you chance everything about a class.. it's not the same darned class anymore.. heh... no more chances please.... takes it how it is as of now.. or leave it.... I'm putting my foot down here as the DM.... sorry it had to be you I needed to do this with.... no hard feelings I hope...



			
				Rathan said:
			
		

> Neurotic:
> 
> Languages... picture it as the US in some ways... northerners have different accents than southerners yet they speak the same language.. for simplicities sake I'm going to say that's how it is as well here in my game.... same language.. just different ways of pronouncing it...
> 
> ...




That covers stellar caution.... mostly it's too powerful to have on at ALL time.... so when something pertaining to the star fall that requires your AC to be a factor... (a monster attacking you for instance tainted with some sort of power from the starfall as an example).. then you would see the bonus to AC from this trait come into effect...

Elven is the most common language to have things written in magic with.... though infernal and celestial are rare forms of magic language as well...

Languages.... again this is covered in the above quote..... 

Any other questions my players?


.... RG is here for those done with there characters.... so far everyone looks good to be posted here in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Of course I play!*

Hm, it seems you got the wrong impression.
No hard feelings, it's your right as DM  And I did push the most 

I believe that 'changing class' reference is about this part:


> How do you feel about stealing
> a) more then one spell with one hit by sacrificing more then 1d6
> b) one spell, one spell effect and/or other DIFFERENT things by sacrificing coresponding d6s



I was simply asking for clarification. As written there is nothing that says that it cannot be done, altough I believe the intention of the rules was that you can steal ONE type of effect with one attack. I'm not so sure about stealing different things by sacrificing more then one sneak dice. Could anyone offer more insight into this? Ambrus?

To clear things further: I'd play a spellthief even if you hadn't allowed good reflex or any other change. It's an interesting class, there is no powergaming involved and there is six of us so we are fairly covered.

Good for Stellar caution.




> Is it possible to have trained animal without having Animal Handling?



simple animal cannot measure to druid's or even rangers companion especialy with owner not having Wild Empathy. It's simply addition just as warhorse (trained!) would be for mounted fighter. Didn't mean nothing by it, it just struck me as cool addition to thief, especialy one needing to get into wizards hideouts. It's totaly unimportant.


As for languages, Berrek would then speak Common, Elven and one language that would be fairly rare such as orcish, giant, dwarven or draconic. Depends on what you say he could learn in this I don't have any preference in this.

What would be respective goverments of countries? Mageocracy for Jormikfen, Theocracy for Bowtorindale , some corporate/guild based oligarchy in Gerpalistar  and various clan systems Hartsboar and 'standard' feudal in Lorken? Would that sound about alright?


Should I flesh out more of The Black Hand or we leave it blank for now? The problem I can forsee is with our mage seeing the badge openly displayed. The reaction may be fear ('oh, no, one of THEM') or shock ('why do you expose yourself? You should be SECRET organisation'  ) or non-recognition of course. Berrek doesn't konw that of course it's sipmly one more item on his person that may be key to his past.


Posted Berrek in RG, call to everyone for review. Added description, some formatting and links to all feats and flaws and typed in item descriptions.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2009)

Neurotic: Yea one spell seems more than plenty when stealing a spell with an attack... any more would just be... GODLY at higher levels..... 

something like a trained hawk or a warhorse is fine... it will listen to simple commands and such but nothing outlandish as a trained pet.... things within normal reasoning will be permitted.... and yes it's possible but don't expect it to listen well to your commands without ranks in it is all I have to say heh...

I'll allow you to take draconic as it IS taught in some magic circles as language not easily deciphered for written texts.... Giant would be a bit of a far fetch as it's not as common as most languages.... dwarven is fine.. orcish would be fine as well...

Your government ideas are about spot on for what I had envisioned them to be actually.... more will be fleshed out as they are hit upon in the campaign.. if that happens that is heh....

You can flesh out a bit more about them and send it to me in pm.... not everyone needs to see it.. but be forewarned I may or may not use whole sections or any at all of your depiction of them.... depends on how I like the write-up but before I butcher your work.. I want you to be made aware of this fact is all  

Everyone: I want to say IC thread and 'game on' may be as close as Monday mid day sometime..... but then again that all depends on how much I have to do that day...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2009)

alright all..... this is my FIRST attempt at making a map.. it's.... goddy and almost child like.. but hey... I'm NOT a cartographer... so this is the best you get! NO laughing damn it! heh

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the RG in post 81.. and the 1st post in this thread.... Players... you will see an artifact summary and distribution there in the first post of the thread! Adjust your character sheets as nessiary  Enjoy!


----------



## unleashed (Apr 11, 2009)

Rathan, hate to be a pest, but what exactly is the Snake w/ Wings on Crystal, as while the description is great, I think it's the only one which hasn't mentioned what form it takes at some point (i.e. amulet, belt, cloak, shield, etc.)?

Edit: Also, I'm assuming the stat bonus is an enhancement bonus. Is that right or are you designating it as something else?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2009)

Unleashed: Your item is the only no traditional item on the list unleashed. Treat it as a non slotted item. As long as you are carrying it with you on your person...you get the benefits of the item..... if you would like or if it would make it more simple I can make them crystal bracers.....

The bonuses such as Nat armor are in addition to what other Nat armor bonuses one may already have. The +'s to stats are to base stats just like one might find in progression in the Savage Species for instance. Anything else will be dealt with as the levels are gained and the game progresses...


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2009)

Edvik has been posted to the RG, updated with his artifact, and had some final finishing touches.

Ready to roll.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Unleashed: Your item is the only no traditional item on the list unleashed. Treat it as a non slotted item. As long as you are carrying it with you on your person...you get the benefits of the item..... if you would like or if it would make it more simple I can make them crystal bracers.....
> 
> The bonuses such as Nat armor are in addition to what other Nat armor bonuses one may already have. The +'s to stats are to base stats just like one might find in progression in the Savage Species for instance. Anything else will be dealt with as the levels are gained and the game progresses...




No, that's fine, I'm happy with it in as is ... I just wanted to make sure of everything before we started. 

Edit: Redid the format of my character sheet as I’ve gotten used to using one like that recently, but I can change it back to the old one if you prefer Rathan.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2009)

Unleashed: The Character Sheet is well fine... I can find and read everything easily and clearly.... that's fine.. character still looks good..


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2009)

So it's the heads of the Alliance who gifted these artifacts to our characters? Is there anything they can tell us about their provenance? Are the five items somehow connected to each other?

The gold dragon scale for instance must have come from a colossal-sized dragon if its large enough to serve as a shield. Who was this righteous wyrm and how is it that they have his/her scale in their possession?

If the scale is big enough to serve as a large shield for my small character, I guess that it'll only be a small shield once he's medium sized and then buckler-sized once he's large. Is that right?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2009)

The heads of the alliance are the ones giving them to you yes... but it's the people of the territories that voted to give them the right to do so... these artifacts were found centuries ago in a large vault by hero's of this land not much unlike the group you have assembled now. They were, or course, more powerful than you are now but they had each served there own kingdom for many years before uncovering the vault with such precious artifacts within... The nations themselves were once a single entity, yet many years of in-fighting caused a breakup of the land into their now respective territories. With each territory went an artifact thus insuring no more power went to one than the other. Many think this was done as well to keep a 'family' tie to each of the territories as well thus pretty much assuring that one day they would once again have to work together to solve a common problem. It now seems that time.... is now, and lies in the hands of you six adventurers!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2009)

Ambrus: Yes that'd be about the long and short of it yes.... though being an artifact... you never know.. it would be a waste if it didn't re-size or what-have-you... a one size fits all artifact is not always the case. Your character gets the distinct feeling that this is magic beyond most peoples range of comprehension... so there is no telling what kind of feats it is capable of reaching. (i.e. you shall see as the item progresses what it can do and will do heh)


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2009)

So this vault, are there any clues as to who built it or how the items came to be there in the first place?

Although the scale might resize, it doesn't really seem to matter all that much since its granted powers don't appear to be tied to it being used as a shield. In effect, any masterwork wooden or steel shield would be just as effective in providing a shield bonus while a magical shield would be even better. At least, that's how it seems so far.

The 60-ft. darkvision; is it redundant if the wielder already has darkvision naturally?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, I posted in the Rogue's Gallery. I just update name, background information, as well as the artifact. And I chose my third feat. So I'm ready to go for Monday's start (as you had planned).


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

Ambrus: There have been stories that these heros that uncovered it were all destroyed by something inside the tomb.... and after being consumed by some or of power... the artifacts were somehow left behind in their wake.... this is of course just a myth but it does seem to make sense to most as the heros were never seen again.... the search parties sent to look for the fate of the hero's were in fact the ones that brought to bare the artifacts to the territories and it's people for the first time.... The tomb as sense been searched and dozens of ancient celestial murals and hieroglyphs have been found but have yet to be properly deciphered. In short it's not clear where these items came from.. weather it be the souls of hero's long sense dead... or possibly angelic magic items buried here on earth to safe keep them... no one really knows for exact certainty...

The item provides protection to you as a large steel shield in addition to it's supernatural powers within it's levels. I mean if you'd like it to be in another form I can arrange that... I just thought a scale as a shield would be a cool look...

Ethandew: Looks good by me


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

The IC thread is up and running!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 14, 2009)

[sblock=Detect Magic (For Rathan Only)]
Berrek did NOT concentrate long enough at that time. He will later (next day) use some downtime (probably at first camp site) to focus more fully on ALL magic items of ALL companions. The idea behind this is: 

a) he will know if someone gets replaced, something gets stolen etc
b) he will know (with Spellcraft check which is by no means guarantee) in general what everybody wears and uses, particularly noting wands and scrolls. Those that use spell effects and such are worth noting for their potential to be stolen/taken/borrowed.

Since Berrek got an amulet artifact, his Amulet of Vermin becomes obsolete. May I replace it or change body slot for it? Or simply count it as bad luck and we'll deal with it in-game (lidia can use it, her summoning can even be better )
[/sblock]

I'll post the picture of Berrek in next couple of days, tomorrow I'll be on family funeral event and won't post at all or late at night if able.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 14, 2009)

Neurotic: Just pick another slot for the amulet of vermin... I rolled the artifacts 'slots' randomly as it is to give everyone a more random appeal... 

and on the Detect Magic front.. if and when you do concentrate on the items for more then three rounds.. let me know IC you are doing so......


----------



## unleashed (Apr 15, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Rathan]On the _detect magic_ front, what I got was pretty much what I was after. Eltyr didn't intend to analyse the items as such (not during the ceremony at least  ), he was more looking to see generally how strong the magic of each item was (which he got) and if anything happened to the items when the king passed them to each party member (looks like nothing changed immediately), so I'm pretty happy with the result.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2009)

[sblock=Unleashedunderstood unleashed... in the future... if you decide to concentrate on the items for an extended amount of time... I need to know... for now it seems we're all set though [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure, I'll notify you if Eltyr decides to be more thorough.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2009)

Berrek cannot cast another detect before next day. Depending on situation he will use time in the morning or after we make camp, I'll notify you about it.


Does anyone wants to participate in 5th level gestalt game. It's currently paused as DM lost his connection for a time, but should restart shortly. There are two characters whose players dissapeared without word. One is Telepath/Archivist Necropolitan the other Warforged Paladin/Artificer focusing on artificer.

Also, is there a feat that allows DEX to damage as Insightful Strike allows WIS for damage?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not listed in the books allowed for my campaign... then no there isn't such a feat Neurotic.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2009)

*Feat*



Rathan said:


> If it's not listed in the books allowed for my campaign... then no there isn't such a feat Neurotic.




I didn't peruse every complete to find it so I may have missed it. I used CAdventurer and CScoundrel almost exclusively.


There is Craven feat  that would be just perfect for a class that needs sneak attack and has slow progression, but it's from some scrapbook or other (book of vile darkness? I don't remember exactly). Sadly, it's not allowed, but on the plus side, I get to try luck feats! 

Amulet of Vermin becomes Ring of Vermin (giant bee) and I'm going to find stats for that one and add it to RG


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2009)

The Craven feat is from champions of Ruin.

I'm confident that WotC never published a feat that allows Dex to damage. If it existed it'd be well known and at the top of the list for most rogues.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 16, 2009)

Rathan: I'm guessing Eltyr can't use the extra Intelligence from the artifact he's been given for additional skill points when he gains more levels, but I thought I'd better check before we get to the point where it actually becomes an issue.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> If it existed it'd be well known and at the top of the list for most rogues.




Indeed.



As for Champions of Ruin: do you have all that within your head or some advanced system of cross referencing? It seems you always know what is something and where it can be found. I'd like such database if available...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2009)

Heh. I wish I could claim that I keep all this stuff in my head, but alas I simply use WotC's online Tools Archive. Check out the left column for the various consolidated lists, including the feat index. Welcome to the future.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually you can Unleashed it adds to your BASE stat it's not an enhancement per say... I do see how it can hurt as everyone else is getting a bound to attack.. or ac or what have you from their item.. after this level why shouldn't you be able to benefit from extra skills..


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't feel too bad Rathan, I'm not looking at it like that, as the extra Intelligence raises the save requirements of Eltyr's spells, which is often his bonus to attack as no other attack roll is required ... plus it adds to most of his skills too.  

As for why Eltyr probably shouldn't benefit from extra skill points as he levels, I guess the conventional wisdom is because no other stat gives a permanent bonus if raised by an item. On the other hand the Intelligence modifier isn't completely retroactive like every other stat either, as it only alters skill points gained from when the modifiers changes. So I'm happy to go with whatever you decide, which is currently yes Eltyr gets extra skill point, assuming I haven't just talked you out of that decision.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 17, 2009)

For feats I usualy use Feat list. It is slower, but has full explanations and sources (sometimes multiple ones), but no page numbers.

Unfortunately, they don't offer multiple choice so when sources are limited one needs to select one, trawl through, rinse and repeat for each book allowed.

Yes, I use 'The future' constantly  I have hard copy of PHB and somewhere DMG (borrowed it to a friend when I got children). Everything else is PDF from the internet.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't see how it can hurt to give you skill points... if someone else thinks it's not fair then fine but my decision stands as is.... you get the extra SP from here-on in...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2009)

Rathan, due to an prerequisites oversight I find myself needing to replace a previously chosen feat. I was considering either _Strength Devotion_ or _Protection Devotion_, both domain feats from Complete Champion. Do you have any objections to either? 

Incidentally, I updated my character image in the rogue's gallery to add in the dragon scale shield. Click on it to see a larger version.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 17, 2009)

Ambrus, in IC Menhir's answer is totaly useless to describe his abilities...I'll wait for others to respond before continuing this line, maybe others can get something out of you 

I like the way you describe his alien thinking, especialy the one being separate entity from earth. He'll learn 


Is anyone interested in gestalt 5th level game. Taking over telepath/archivist necropolitan or warfoged paladin/artificer?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Ambrus, in IC Menhir's answer is totaly useless to describe his abilities...



Hm. I think Menhir's answer is rather revealing actually. Maybe it's Berrek's question that was ill conceived. 

As an earth elemental Menhir doesn't think of itself as possessing a particular skill set; the earth is what it is. Menhir answered with what it thought would be of most interest to Berrek, he being organic and all. It didn't think anyone would care to hear about the earth's geological activities. Menhir was trying to be circumspect.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2009)

Ambrus: Either feat is fine by me....


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Hm. I think Menhir's answer is rather revealing actually. Maybe it's Berrek's question that was ill conceived.
> 
> As an earth elemental Menhir doesn't think of itself as possessing a particular skill set; the earth is what it is. Menhir answered with what it thought would be of most interest to Berrek, he being organic and all. It didn't think anyone would care to hear about the earth's geological activities. Menhir was trying to be circumspect.




What Menhir's saying (or not saying) works for me.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock="Ambrus"]Do want Lidia to step in and TRY to explain for Menhir or do you want to play this one out yourself?[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=Ghostcat]I'm actually more interested in reading Lidia's reaction to being picked up by Menhir. Menhir has already demonstrated the abilities that are likely of interest to Berrek; its ability to move through earth and stone along with its great strength. I leave it to you to play Lidia however you like; try answering (or not) for Menhir if that's what you think she'd do. Either way, I still like my answer. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the answer IC, I just don't find it realy revealing. Yes, Menhir speaks of earth, but not about himself. He needs to learn that these are separate entities for the moment...however, we still have one member of our company so Berrek withdraws rather then start grilling about details. His strength, weapons and armor give away warrior or warpriest.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> He needs to learn that these are separate entities for the moment...



Maybe it's Berrek who needs to learn the opposite.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Neurotic and Rathan]







Neurotic said:


> For Unleashed
> Do you have your mage school detailed? Would you like to pool our creativity in creating whole organisation or even state order instead of doing separate things as The Black Hand and your mage academia? If so, contact me at s_hajnal et hotmail dot com. My personal name is Siniša Hajnal (it's male name, altough it ends with 'a'. It's modern version of slavic name Simeon.)




No, I don't have the mage school detailed, but that's no surprise as I didn't create it as such, Rathan did. So I'd want to speak with Rathan first before I go off and add anything to what is essentially his idea, but the fact that Rathan mentioned there are three schools for those that can afford them (2 of which I know nothing about as they are more exclusive tha nth one Eltyr is a member of), and that Jormikfen favour the master/apprentice style of learning otherwise, would suggest that there is no state order of magic as such.

So I'd suggest you work with Rathan to detail the Black Hand rather than me, but that's just my take on it, though I will offer an idea if you don't mind.

Perhaps the Black Hand have contact with all three schools, as they're the only formalised groups of magic in Jormikfen (that I know about), and that's how Eldyr knows about their existance and has heard rumours of what they can do. I don't think they'd be an integrated part of the most open school of the three Rathan mentioned as they're supposed to be semi-secret after all, though it's possible they'd play a larger role or be a larger part of one of the more exclusive schools ... perhaps in an effort to help keep magic in Jormikfen as they want it to be.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=For Rathan]
Just some scientific mumbo jumbo, feel free to ignore 

comet impact of this size would create cloud of dust essentialy world wide. It would dim the sun for some time and probably cause plenty of strange weather phenomena. After few days, dimming would be only few percent, but it would still lead to colder summers and winters in year or years to come.

Weather would be anything from colored snow, ice barrages from normal seeming clouds, sudden lighning storms, strange lightning related phenomena such as St Elmo fire or ball lightning, in general in any storm there would be more lightning. 

Aurora borealis might be visible closer to equator then usual etc etc...

Of course, in fantasy world there could be also any number of magical effects ...
[/sblock]

Rathan, could you repost the map with our current location, our destination and maybe smaller map wiht more details of the land between those two points? I assume we can get maps of the area, either provided by the lords or in the city before going out. Even if the event changed some features of the land...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

Neurotic: I'm well aware of the weather complications of a starfall as I was given a nice pdf of "When the Sky Falls"... you can thank Ambrus for that .... I just haven't gotten any questions as to weather yet IC or OOC... so I haven't bothered with descriptions yet... why make more work for myself all at once that isn't currently necessary....

Weather so far has been hectic to say the least... the sky is still hazy from the debris in the atmosphere but seems to be lessening... near the southern part of the map as shown... the area you are in still may have periods of unexplained weather for some time... how much time has not yet to be determined.. any more information as to what kind of weather or if anything is being done about it thus-far would require a Knowledge(Nature) or Knowledge(Local) check DC 13....

[sblock=Updated Map





each square is aprox. 5 miles. The Keep you are to investigate is about 40 miles away from your current location which is The Great Lorken Hall.[/sblock]
Again... please excuse my shotty drawing and penmanship!... it's the best I can do.. I'm not used to making maps heh....


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2009)

[sblock=MapMaker]
there is a tool called mapmaker and I'm sure there is plenty of others more suited for the task. I found mapmaker simple to use if somewhat lacking details, but to quickly create layout of the land it's perfect.

Alas, I cannot provide you with the link as I used it years ago.
[/sblock]

The map is fine. Do we have one in the room with us?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2009)

1.     How about one of the nobles getting the messenger to find us a carriage. Its not the sort of thing Lidia would think of but it would save us time.

2.     Even at 20' 40 miles is only 2.5 days travel unless the road / weather is exceptionally bad, in which case a carriage will be useless.

3.     Anyone any idea of the movement rate of a carriage.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes there is a map of the territories that looks as if it used to be framed and hanging on the wall... as there is a slightly lighter rectangular section of the wall where something used to hang... the map looks a few years old... but nothing that would be crumbling or extremely fragile....


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Somehow I doubt we'll be able to get a carriage to bring us to the keep. It was mentioned in the introduction that only *some* of the scouts that were sent returned to report about the keep's existence in the first place. Even if there's a passable road to it, I doubt we could get a coachman willing to risk driving us into such a dangerous area. I get the impression that where we are currently is the outermost frontier of civilization; once we leave it we're on our own. Besides, riding around in a carriage would make the group a pretty blatant target for anything hostile living within the shattered lands of the blast zone. Just my take on it of course.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2009)

We walk then. You're welcome to my backpack Ambrus  It is only thing that keeps Berrek at medium encumbrance. And he needs to go faster for scouting...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer Neurotic, but Menhir is actually only carrying 1/3 of his light load with all his mineral equipment and, if I'm not mistaken, one of the only characters currently moving at a speed of 30-ft.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe Anton, Berrek and Lidia are the only two who are at 20' movement, from what I've gleaned. Berrek and Lidia due to encumbrance, Anton due to armor. Am I mistaken or have I left anyone out?

How important is time here? Do we need to get to the keep immediately? If it's not totally urgent I would prefer Anton to be armored. He can always manage without the armor, but he'd be a lot more hesitant in a fight obviously.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe two characters have full plate armor; not exactly what I'd call "walking around armor". Wearing a full suit outside of a foreseeable battle would certainly get tiring after the first hour I imagine. Couldn't they just wear a few key pieces of their armor for protection while traveling on the road; say the breastplate, greaves and bracers? That'd make it at least a little more comfortable/reasonable for traveling; perhaps equivalent to breastplate armor. Before the group arrives at the keep, or anytime we foresee trouble, the two could then take a few minutes to help don and check each other's full suits before wading into the fray.

Another idea would be to buy a simple chain shirt/leather armor for walking and sleeping in; that'd keep the various PCs' movement rates up at 30 while traveling. Menhir and Neurotic could carry the party's medium and heavy armor while on the road.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 20, 2009)

Anton's got 18 gold, which is enough to buy him Leather. Plus his shield that'd kick his AC to 13 out-of-combat. Definitely manageable if he can't manage to suit-up in time.

I should spell out the feats that he has, so you're all aware.

Healing Devotion allows as a standard action to spend a turn attempt in order to give the character fast healing for one minute. I think at our level it would be fast healing 1, but it goes up to 2 at 5th level, 3 at 10th, etc.

Touch of Healing allows as a standard action the ability to heal 3 points of damage per level of the highest-level healing spell you have available to cast. So essentially if I have a CMW memorized I could heal 6 damage, for free. The caveat is you can only bring someone to half their hitpoints by using this method.

Augment Healing gives a +2 bonus on healing per spell level of the healing spell cast. We're all familiar with that one.

So the hope is that Anton can keep the group well healed with minimum spells cast.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Menhir has the means to craft a chain shirt for Anton if he's interested.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 20, 2009)

As long as it's not got earthen mucus on it, he's down. He'd probably be down if it had the mucus either way, he'd just do it begrudgingly.

But really this only makes sense if we all make the jump to be at 30ft movement for traveling purposes.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2009)

Lidia's armor weights 40 Ibs, immediately giving her a 20' movement rate.  Even without the armor, her shield and weapons weigh 23Ibs giving her 10Ibs for armor; which means padded. So by letting Menhir carry her armour and backpack, she can manage a 30' movement rate but she won't be getting into any fights.

Assuming that the keep is 40 miles away then, if the "slow" characters don't wear their armour on the first day (when they are near civilisation) but wear it on the second day then it will take two days to get to the keep; saving half a day. Wearing the armor on the second day will cost about 3 hours. This will need adjusting for however much of today is left. What do people think of this for a compromise. 

BTW. Some other character will need to suggest it, as Lidia would never think of it.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2009)

Doesn't Lidia have some alternate shape in which she can travel faster?

Berrek would leave his backpack with the party (probably in Menhir or Eltyrs bag) as he would prefer to go faster then the rest of the party for scouting purposes (maybe wiht Lidia's companion?) ... if everyone goes at 20' and he can do 30' then he can run then go some time slow and hidden then again go forward etc...

Of course, it works once we're in the forest or in dangerous teriroty, there is no need for it on the first day (what's left of it).

I think we could do shopping in few hours that is left and start first thing in the morning. Unless lords prepared travel rations and such and we are expected to go immediately (which seems ever more likely with their patience)

Berrek cannot suggest something like that as he fully expects to be slowed carrying his backpack when not out scouting


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah. See, I hadn't understood that you were asking for Menhir to take Berrek's backpack. Sure that's no problem; it'll carry it, no problem. How much does it weigh?

Menhir isn't particularly good at stealth, but it can remain largely invisible if it travels entirely below ground. Since it has a movement rate of 30-ft, the elemental could stay directly beneath Berrek as he scouts, surfacing as needed when signaled with a double foot stomp or some such thing. Menhir can even travel unseen between Berrek's position and the rest of the group to convey what lies ahead and to coordinate efforts, such as telling the heavy metal guys when to suit up.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't think of it that way. I was thinking using Lidia0s companion for warning runs. And may still do, Menhir could be excellent distraction, raising out from earth and dissapearing again. Think of how much goblins low level hordes could you discourage from attacking that way 

Very well, we pair up then, other may walk fully armored then either from the beginning or from next day. And we can start now.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 21, 2009)

*Rathan.* Do you need the details of spells used or will just the spell name be OK?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2009)

A spell Description would help ghostcat.. but barring that information a book source and page number in parentheses will do in a pinch ... thank you for asking btw


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=Haunted]
I'd like to define Haunted little more fully then just 'appears at inopportune times' text.

I realize it's fully in your domain to say when and how ghost appears, but maybe little more formalization is in order. Read and think it over.

Normal skill affecting flaws always give -5 to skill, but affect only one skill. I'm thinking that not always ghost appearance will be disruptive. Let's say he only moans once and I need to roll Spot check for Berrek. He made his appearance, but not in a manner that will be disruptive. Same thing changes if I need to make Listen check or if he instead of moan materializes in front of Berrek. Same for hide or move silently.

So, my suggestion is this. First, lower penalty to -3, it affects almost all major skills of Berrek. When you decide that he needs appearance roll d8 (or choose one):
1 no effect, appearance is so subtle that only Berrek notices anything
2 moan or other sound effect, affects Move Silently 
3 appearance outside of hideout, affects Hide in Shadows
4 subdued moaning or whispering in Berrek's ear, affects Listen
5 manifesting in front of Berreks face or otherwise inhibiting vision, affects Spot
6 fast movement, agitated whispering, small cantrip effects (as prestidigitation), affects Search checks or in physicaly focused situation, affects Tumble/Balance
7 inappropriate appearnce in social situation, affects Gather info, Diplomacy or Bluff
8 roll again, strong manifestation, penalty -5 OR manifest strongly enough to trigger other flaw (Ghost warped) affecting Berrek directly


[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 22, 2009)

Menhir wishes everyone a happy Earth Day! [sblock=Neurotic]How is that Berrek is making two attacks after having moved up to the hobgoblin? My understanding is that making more than a single attack is normally a full round action and so can't be done following a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus & Rathan]
Two weapon fighting should be (if I read things correctly) single attack action one attack each hand.

If I got that wrong, rathan, feel free to ignore second attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=Neurotic & Rathan]*Multiple Attacks*


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A character who can make more than one attack per round must use the full attack action in order to get more than one attack.



[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2009)

Gonna have to say the SRD has a point here... as this would cause two weapon fighting to become MUCH more bad ass than ever conceptualized..... Ignoring second attack...


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure thing. I always read that one as those with BAB +6 and above.

Is there an indication that they have active spells on them? Next round is full sneak attack so if there is anything to steal I'd like to know. I don't think they are casters so I won't try to steal spells.

If nothing is apparent (no mage armor for example), no haste, nothing that observation with spellcraft could determine then simple sneak attacks along with fighters should do the trick.

Full defensive in any case and another charge from the gauntlets for +2 to hit and damage


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2009)

hafrogman?..... are you still with us or have you dropped out of the game?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm confused, did Anton take the 21 damage plus the 4 additional, so in total 25 damage? Or did he just take 21?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm glad our side won the conflict in the end, but I gotta say, that last post was confusing. I think not having a battle map to reference is in part to blame.



Rathan said:


> Edvik takes another swipe at Hobgob1 with his trusty bastard sword.... this time as his opponent stands before him dazed he gets a shot in and lands a nice little blow to the hobgobs thigh leaving in nicely gashed which he falls face first from on the floor...



So Hobgoblin 1 was knocked down if not killed outright by Edvik's blow?



Rathan said:


> Eltry unleashes his missiles at hobgob1 who has no chance of escaping ther targeted projectiles and takes them both to the chest



So Eltyr targeted hobgoblin 1 who was already down? 



Rathan said:


> but still stands... probably because no one managed to hit him last go around.....



And yet hobgoblin 1 is somehow still standing after Eltyr's missiles strikes it? 



Rathan said:


> Edvik is the only one within 10 feet of this hobgob as he goes down so he is the only one that needs to make a reflex save.... (if someone else is within ten feet of this hobgob and I missed the move please let me know..)...



Menhir was in fact fighting hobgoblin 1 and so should be adjacent to it. 



Rathan said:


> The corpse starts to almost instantly shake as it hits the ground lifelessly..



So hobgoblin 1 isn't actually standing anymore but is in fact dead, either from Edvik's blow or Eltyr's spell? 



Rathan said:


> Hobgob2 take a swing at Menhir... The hogbob finds purchance SOMEHOW on the little earthen beast as he strikes a very VERY well placed blow between the half embedded armor pieces...



Menhir was adjacent to the dead/not dead/dead/exploding hobgoblin1, which should be about 30-ft away from hobgoblin 2 and so out of range of its melee attack.

Since hobgoblin 2 tries to run away after a melee attack and thus provokes an AoO from Berrek, but Berrek fails to harm it overmuch then the hobgoblin should succeed in putting some distance between itself and Berrek. At which point it's Menhir's turn and it'd charge the fleeing hobgoblin 2 and, according to the description of its successful strike, would succeed in killing it. So Menhir would be the only PC within range of the second hobgoblin's dead throws explosion.

At least, that's my best guess as to the sequence of events based on the posted description... Clarifications would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2009)

See I did edvik first when I meant to do Eltyr first as he goes before edvik.. I just forgot to format my post to indicate this 

"but still stands... probably because no one managed to hit him last go around....." I do believe I wanted to say Hobgob2?..... I think I may have confused MYSELF on this one... LOL... please excuse me while I go hang my head in shame LOL...

I was almost sure that menhir was on hobgob2 with berrek and anton..... again maybe a map would help.. but I don't have a decent map builder only a scanner and that is very time consuming to draw maps of battles constantly.... I'll think it over though...

there were three AoO's happening nearly at the same time as I thought all three of you were on and within melee with Hobgob2.... thus you would have all gotten an AoO at the same time... thus he turned to run and didn't make it far I assure you....

Eathandrew... nooooo I rolled three d10's and each of you got splashed with 1d10 points of damage... the other two made there reflex saves... you did not so you took your total 4 the other two I had rolled 8 and 9 points of damage respectively... and thus making their saves only took half of that....

I see my error now as I placed mehir on the wrong hobgoblin on the first round.. I apologize for that and will try and keep a map next time of the battles actions and such.. if anyone has any good suggestions on good map programs to use and are simple to use.. please.. let me know


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 28, 2009)

What exactly happened still remains rather vague to me. Two hobgoblins attacked the group, first with crossbows and then swords. The five party members took turns beating either one or both hobgoblins, they died and subsequently exploded and most of the party has suffered a few hit points of some kind of damage or other.

That's about everything I can deduce for certain. I couldn't really say who struck who, who exactly killed the hobgoblins or even what type of damage was suffered. The twin explosions for instance, were they a blast of concussive force, fire damage or an acidic spray? Did any of the others left in the hall get hurt? Is the hall itself damaged?

It's hard to describe a character's actions/reactions when it remains unclear what a situation entails.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2009)

Initialy, it was all clear (I thought) with Menhir attacking Hob1 and Berrek explicitely intercepting other one. Other characters reacted through Rathan or (in Lydia's case) indirectly so it was less clear. However, I understood that Anton attacked Hob 2 with Berrek who adjusted to have flanking (and thus sneak attacking) for extra damage. We should be ones on Hob 2 and Menhir should be able to charge after deathblow on Hob 1 and potentialy suffer from both bursts. But then descriptions went other way and it all broke down.

Rathan, I suggest that you keep the map (hand drawn if needed, no need to post scanned pictures) on hand for you use so you avoid this kind of confusion. In general when someone needs some tactical detail you can answer OOC question altough it slows down play somewhat.

What I suggest is that you create excel sheet with square grid (representing 5') and simply color code different terrain and put initials for PCs and numbers or letters and numbers for enemies (i.e. in this combat there would be M, E1, E2, B, L on PC side (1 and 2 could be replaced by their family name initials) and H1, H2 for enemies.

It is then simple matter for PCs to reference movement (I go to K5 and flank H1) and you can update it essentialy with every post. (and on the side have legend, initiatives, active spells and any other paraphernalia you feel you need.

Oh, and Berrek studies the liquid immediately. He'll ask if anyone has Detect Magic willing to borrow it and he'll also ask for aid (or aid another if mage wants to take a look and there are no detects available). I'll put it IC tomorrow after others chime in on aftermath of the battle


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2009)

The damage from the exploding bodies seems to be fire at first but it is intertwined with something else none of you have ever encountered before, that is pretty much all you would know at this point.... 

Like I said I'm new at this whole PbP DM'ing thing and I am SO sorry for all of the confusion I will keep a map in some form here with me and if anyone needs to see it I will scan it and let everyone see for now until I get something else that's more compatible with PbP rp... the last thing I want to do is confuse you all and take fun away from the campaign..... 

The hall in which came into contact with the blue-white substance seems to have been pitted where stone is concerned... the floor mostly and a bit of one of the walls... the wooden pews are scorched some but more melted and eroded where the liquid hit it is more of a better explanation... very odd indeed...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 29, 2009)

you all are free to make your own rolls out of combat.. I only like to make them in combat because all the rolls can be done at once and I can keep track of what is happening in one post rather than looking back over several posts to gather skill and attack rolls and the like..  if you would rather me do the rolling for you at all times.. feel free to make note of this to me


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Go ahead and feel free to make all of Menhir's rolls; I'm all about delegating responsibility.   It's what I'm used to in my PBP games. Just please clearly indicate the results in your posts if you please; no need for a link to invisible castle for me incidentally.

Thanks, and sorry if my earlier posts seemed harsh. I know it's your first try at running a PBP game. Hopefully the exchange helped rather than hindered.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2009)

You can take care of all of Anton's combat rolls and things along those nature, but I'd rather do all spellcasting and healing myself, links included to Invisible Castle.

And I hope you can take our suggestions as such and not criticisms. We're just trying to make things run smoothly for everyone involved in the long run. I know I couldn't DM a PbP game so kudos are owed.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 29, 2009)

I assure you any frustration thus far has been due to my own shortcomings due to newb'ness.... any and ALL help is greatly appreciated as I said I'm a new DM to PbP and to some degree rather off the wall feats, classes, and abilities... so any help in descriptions and/or rules clarifications are a HUGE help


----------



## unleashed (Apr 30, 2009)

Feel free to do all Eltyr's rolls and don't worry about posting IC links for my benefit (otherwise how are you going to fudge a bad series of rolls   ).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll roll for Berrek out of combat when I know what to roll, otherwise I'll just indicate what I think are relevant skills and let you decide what to roll. Just don't forget sneak attacks in his attacks


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2009)

I'm cool with moving on. Although roleplaying shopping has always been a hobby of mine...

To note, I'll be gone this weekend. I'll be back Monday.


----------



## ghostcat (May 1, 2009)

Moving on's fine with me.  So I'll skip over picking up supplies.

Lidia buys 4 days of trail rations, which she adds to the 3 she already has giving a total of 7 day. These she will give these to Menhir to carry. 

Lidia pays 50gp for a Healer's kit.

If this is OK, I'll update my Character Sheet.


----------



## unleashed (May 1, 2009)

Moving on is fine by me. Eltyr will probably only get some additional rations, though I'll let you know if I think of anything else he wants to get.


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2009)

Menhir has all the earth it'll need. 


ghostcat said:


> These she will give these to Menhir to carry.



If we're moving at a rate of 20, then Menhir can carry Lidia herself.


----------



## Neurotic (May 1, 2009)

I'm all for moving on. Berrek takes crossbow bolts in his own stash unless somebody else needs them. He buys few days rations and scroll of _sending_ if available.

And Menhir cannot carry Lydia, he is needed as scouts body guard  

Once out of town, Berrek ranges in front and sideways sometimes close, sometimes just barely visible (if on road) or just withing shouting distance (around 150 yards in clear terrain). At times he comes back to the party and relates what he's seen (if anything)

Does anything look familiar to Berrek? As if he was here before he lost his memory?


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2009)

The provisions stated thus far are fine and are approved.... 

ethandrew: if you want to role play buying goods.. that's fine by me.. I know others did not take that route but I refuse to rush my players and cut out there fun 

Neurotic: Nothing stands out thus far within Berreks mind which is partially locked away or lost for good... to which that is not even he himself knows...


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2009)

I was being a tad facetious, I know it's difficult to properly convey over text. I just like the "Ooo, this looks nice." "Oh, what about this?" while everyone else looks at you with their daggers drawn.

I'll buy 6 trail rations, for the record.


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2009)

Amongst my friends, we refer to that as "mule shopping". The term originated in our all dwarf campaign, in which all situations were patiently approached and solved by typically dwarven means. When it came time to buy mules for instance, our characters spent hours of game time shopping around, interviewing mule breeders and trainers, researching mule pedigrees and subjecting prospective mules to a variety of "dwarven" stress tests.

Then, after we'd settled on three fine specimens of muledom, our characters began shopping around for the _worst _mule we could find. Why the need for a bad mule? As a decoy of course! Our dwarves believed that our fine mules would likely attract predators and bandits who'd covet their fine mule flesh. Eventually we settled on a mangy, bucktoothed, cross-eyed mule upon which we draped a bright orange blanket and marched ten yards ahead of our "real" mules as a self propelled mule sacrifice.


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2009)

*chuckles softly..* good stuff... 

My group has had moments like that.. only we did it with party members and made the new comers to the campaign sweat it out thinking we might not actually let them into the party LOL


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2009)

Rathan I sent you PM. You should reply to me so I can send you file attachment through mail. It has subject Neurotic and contains various bit of OOC comments I wrote

Oh,and ignore that bit about berrek taking  shortsword, he has no proficiency with it (he's not rogue only simple weapons for spellthief) so it was sold with everything else


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2009)

Sent to mail indicated


----------



## Rathan (May 12, 2009)

*Notice: Hafrogman is no longer with this campign*

due to serious work time constraints hafrogman as dropped out of the campign.... this leaves us with a couple options.....

Seeing as there were two 'fighter' types in the party we could go one of three ways with this..... One:drop his chara completely.. and the artifact as well as if they were never around and just have you five in the party.... Two: We could open his spot up and have another PC play his character.... or Three: We could open up recruitment for one more and have he/she make a whole new character?.... Thoughts on this my fine PC's?


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2009)

We have priest, mage, rogue and fighter. Details irrelevant. Druid is bonus. I don't think we need another unless you plan on some very hard melee oriented combats. Then we need another melee char


----------



## Ambrus (May 13, 2009)

I'm with Neurotic. Five is a large enough party in my opinion; no need to add a sixth.

Oh, and Neurotic, the english word you're searching for is simply "rocking chair".


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2009)

OOC:  Fine then, rocking chair it is. 

OOC2: Ambrus, I sent you PM, did you receive it? There seems to be some problems as Rathan didn't receive one before. In short, in it I'm asking if you have time/will to help me optimize charcter I'm taking over in another game. Or at least give it one over for any obvious holes.

Sorry for hijiking the thread for this last bit.


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2009)

Five in the party, especially with the character mix we have remaining, is fine for me too.


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2009)

If all else I believe we have three casters capable of summoning, so I think with five we should be a-okay.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

Berrek will scout around the mound keeping his distance depending on cover available. If there is cover to be had Berrek would come closer to the mound, but due to starfall caution he is apprehensive and he'll wait to inform the others.

How big around is the mound? How much time for scouting.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

I apologize to those who play in more then one game with me who will see this more then once. Also, sorry for hijacking the thread for somethin like this. I know most people here are americans (and thus accross the world), but I know there are europeans and others that might be interested.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
If you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome. It's that small country accross the sea north of Italy.

Check my site url=http://www.conso-casa.com for accomodation in capital or links about Croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 5, 2009)

Just doing a bit of checking with you all my fine players.... how's everyone liking this so far?... is there enough going on to keep your interest?... am I including everyone?... any pointers?... anything you'd like to see? any and all suggestions and comments are welcome at any time.. I'm a rather proactive DM like that


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2009)

You're doing good. Descriptions are full and clear, story progresses...and everyone posts.

What I'd like to see: Ring of Darkhidden (MIC, 2000gp) for each and every one or at least Berrek


----------



## Rathan (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually.. I'm glad you brought that up.... I don't have the MIC... so if you all see an item you want... make sure you bring it up to me.. as I don't have every source out there... as long as I get a price and a description.. I can either place it to be confiscated from an NPC... or actually make an item similar to it and have you buy it IC or some such.... like I said I'm pretty flexible.. so if see something you want... give me an idea of what... a cost.. and a description and I'll see what I can work


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't worry. You are doing fine. I for one are certainly enjoying it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2009)

The ring has one function only: it makes the wearer invisible. To the darkvision ONLY. All the time. In essence, whenever someone is using darkvision, user gets improved invisibility. And we all have darkvision so we can travel in complete darkness invisibly. True, we would be invisible to each other also, but hey, such is life


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 5, 2009)

I am enjoying this campaign as well. The pace is good, the interaction is good, and you even have hand-drawn maps which just tickles me pink. I'd say this is a success so far in my eyes.

And Neurotic - Yes, everyone is affected by Bless. Unless of course you don't consider Anton your ally. Then we'd have bigger problems.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2009)

Good so far. Don't worry that I havn't been posting much, Eltyr just hasn't had much to say.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2009)

Nevermind, silly question considering the visual description we have.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 8, 2009)

No question is too silly Unleashed.... if you are confused by something.. ask... sometime I can be a bit confusing in the way I do things.. I'm stubborn that way LOL.. heh


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

The campaign seems to be shaping up and the role-playing has been fun to date. The first combat was a little rocky, but the use of a battle map should do away with that earlier confusion. Feel free to be descriptive in detailing the action; it makes for a fun read. Keep it up everybody!


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

Note: Keep in mind when targeting spell effects that those with a spread area of effect, such as entangle, are centered on a grid intersection rather than the center point of a square. So if the intersection were assumed to be the upper right corner of O-11 then creature #4 would fall within the area of the entangle spell.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 9, 2009)

If you'd like 4 to be included in the entangle that's fine.. but he'll just exit it more than likely with a 5 foot step next round... however that 5 foot step will slow him down some as it will count as ten as he moves half his movement speed when in it... I just rolled his save and he made the DC to not be fully entangled if you wish to do so...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2009)

Rathan said:


> No question is too silly Unleashed.... if you are confused by something.. ask... sometime I can be a bit confusing in the way I do things.. I'm stubborn that way LOL.. heh




Nope, no confusion. I simply posted a question before I finished reading the section which covered it ... what can I say, except I wasn't really with it at the time.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 10, 2009)

Rathan, I have a couple of basic questions on the Flaming Sphere spell. What's your opinion?

1. Does it always start from the caster or can it appear anywhere within its range?

2. Will it ignite the grassland?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2009)

Also, move Berrek to S-26 after last shot...

1. after striking #6 is it obvious (at least to those with spellcraft and/or knowledge(arcana)) that the monster has active magical effects (in which case Berrek woudl use detect magic)

2. would Berrek abilities work on undead? He needs to make sneak attack not do damage for it to work so 'immune to sneak attack damage' does not preclude let say lich from getting it's spells stripped. On the other hand they could immune fully and completely to sneak attacks and thus to his abilities


----------



## Rathan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ghostcat: You can have it start anywheres within the spells range.. that's how *I* as a dm usually allow it.. and no it would not UNLESS you wanted to set your new grass as part of the entangle on fire as the rest of the grassland around the mound is already burnt and charred....

Berrek: If you cast detect Magic you would notice what the other of your group noticed.... Anton I believe... all of them are emminating some sort of necromantic aura.. however 6's seems to be a bit more potent.... as you have never encountered anything like 6 before you would have no idea if your sneak attack ability would have any effect on it or not.... you'll just have to try and find out...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand that about #6, I'm asking in general about undead (and constructs and other such creatures)


----------



## Rathan (Jun 12, 2009)

well with NORMAL constructs and undead they don't have vitals to sneak attack.... thus they are immune to them.... however as 6 is something of an oddity I created.. you never know if the sneak attack damage will take effect... you'll have to try it and find out...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Eltyr loads his crossbow apprently (you doing anything else my friend this round?)




I intended for Eltyr to make a standard action spot check, looking around the whole area to make sure all their enemies were in sight, then load his crossbow ... sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Menhir again I do believe holds his rank and his actions.....(If I'm wrong please let me know via OOC thread please)



Menhir will finally take its action following #6's move forward.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

Eltry is almost certain beyond a shadow of a doubt that what you see is what you get..... no other enemies seem present but these....


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it possible to get some idea of what'll be left standing near the end of the round? It seems a bit of a waste to compose an IC post describing what Menhir will do considering that several of the bad guys he'd attack might be piles of ash by then. Perhaps a mini mid-round update?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 15, 2009)

3 looks as if it will be handled by the end of the round as it has a flaming ball of fire after it... not to mention probably a VERY large Anton at the moment.... but 5 who is about to emerge from the entanglement looks undamaged by your parties hands... however all of these monsters look relatively weakened from whatever charred them before you guys came here...


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2009)

Anton's Fortitude Save: Fortitude Save (1d20+4=22)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2009)

Rathan said:


> (To identify for sure what this creature is I need a DC 20 knowledge arcana, or History, or knowledge Nobility roll please)



I believe identifying humanoids is usually the province of the Knowledge (local) skill.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 17, 2009)

even for a race that's not local to the area?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2009)

knowledge local gives one general knowledge of races of the world and gives more details as one is a) closer to home region b) target is bigger town or more famous person c) better traveled (been to more locales) - there are rules somewhere for such, but I don't have DMG so I can't reference it (if it's there) maybe DMG II?


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what addendum if any there might be in either DMG, but the SRD entry on Knowledges is relatively clear.







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> In many cases, you can use this skill to identify monsters and their special powers or vulnerabilities. In general, the DC of such a check equals 10 + the monster’s HD. A successful check allows you to remember a bit of useful information about that monster. For every 5 points by which your check result exceeds the DC, you recall another piece of useful information.





			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Local (legends, personalities, inhabitants, laws, customs, traditions, humanoids)


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

ok ok... you rules beat me into submission LOL ..... if anyone wants to make a Knowledge (Local) roll to pull some information as to what this creature is can do so if you have the ability to.....


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Rathan said:


> ok ok... you rules beat me into submission



Neat. Do we get any xp for that? What's the CR for a DM?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

sure you can have something for that.... 

*makes Menhir a diminutive creature..*

there ya go


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 18, 2009)

That'd be awesome; Pocket Elemental! That could be fun actually... 

Lessee, that's an additional +3 to hit and AC and a +8 to Hide. On the downside I'd suffer an additional -8 penalty on grapple checks, threaten no squares and my carrying capacity would plummet. Hm. Still worthwhile I think. Alright, I'll accept your diminution offer and change my character in the rogues' gallery. Thanks Rathan.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2009)

We'll call Menhir Pebble.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

*sighs* and thus comes my inexperience in the ability to correctly punish my players LOL


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, you could always try the ol' DM standby: _"rocks fall, you all die."_ Oh wait, Menhir would just earth glide through the falling rocks so I guess that wouldn't work either. Ah well, tough luck buddy.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry to spoil your fun Pebble I have a question about the humanoid

You forgot to mention pointed ears of dead elf. And we should all recognize from that feature alone who (or rather what) that is because I believe we were warned about them...didn't we? Or was it OOC? I'll search little bit tomorrow


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

I wasn't giving away any features other than hair color and skin color from the non burnt portions of the body which was few and far between on the underside of the corpse after it was moved... you can find out more with a knowledge local check.. well someone else can... you rolled really low heh..... ears are a very overlook commodity if you ask me personally... pointed or not....


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm not clear on what Menhir has encountered. Is there or isn't there a metal wall inside the hill? Is the elemental being blocked by something tangible or a type of force effect? How far from the interior surface can it reach before being blocked? Is it similarly blocked if rising into the interior space from below or any other side? How large does the interior space appear to be?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 20, 2009)

well you as a earth elemental have never had trouble passing even through most metals at least in their raw form.... this though does not seem to be earthen in nature though.... if you were to have encountered any force effects this would definitely a good example of one.. I mean it IS a kings resting place after all... you're almost assuredly going to run into some reasonably powerful magics here..... as I said in the post you can glide about 3 or so feet past the dirt ground before hitting the 'force effect' that stops you.... the mound doesn't seem at first to be that big which leads you to believe there is more underground here than meets the eye.... after all from your companions dealings with King Rakas' history it's assumed he was well revered and likely has a nice and well laid out monument within these grounds....  

As you get head further down the dome of the mound you can glide further and further into the ground giving the the distinct impression that whatever 'force effect' is protecting this place is ovular in shape.... if searching the entire grounds thoroughly above and below you would estimate this ovular shape to be about... 260 feet long.... and about 80 wide..... and another 80 deep.....the mound seems to be encompass only the top portion of this ovular shape really deeming a staircase is the most likely means to lower you into the tomb probably just past said magical round door....


----------



## unleashed (Jun 20, 2009)

Rathan said:


> (You would still need a Knowledge Local check though a little lower with this information... DC 16 to tell the orgin of the 'dark elf' species and any more information on it's weakness' and strengths..)




Well, since Eltyr is untrained in Knowledge (local) he can only learn what is common knowledge (DC 10 or lower), so he won't be able to make such a check.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

Would Menhir be stopped by protection from X spell? That could create problems in the future...


----------



## Rathan (Jun 20, 2009)

No he can't be..... this effect is not a protection from X spell....


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

What kind of person one needs to be to open the door? If Berrek can divine that and none of the party fits the description (I'm guessing Anton could) Berrek may attempt UMD check if we realy want to enter...

Also, did Berrek find anything of interest around the barrow?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2009)

If anton or eltyr shares the information about the auras around the door you suspect anyone of evil alignment or intent would set off the trap.... that's how traps of this nature seem to work at least in my world heh.... and no the burrows search doesn't turn up anything despite higher rools for search, listen and spot..


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2009)

Does Anton know about the Aura of Good surrounding the door?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I'd think Anton would know after Eltyr mentioned it, even if he didn't know before.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry yes..... Anton would definately feel the 'goodness' radiating from the door weather he had detect magic going or not if he moved to inspect it....... with his tuned nature to good and being a cleric of a good god and all.. Anton gets the distinct impression he would be perfectly fine if he were to touch the door to the tomb.....


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm finding playing to me more chore than joy currently, so rather than bring the game down with lack of interest or inattention from me, I've decided to remove myself from the game instead. I hope this doesn't cause you too much trouble, as while this isn't exactly a good time to leave the game, I feel it's better for me to leave now, rather than delay things until we're at a point where a character leaving is a bigger problem.

Have fun everyone and good gaming.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sorry you feel as if you must leave unleashed... is there nothing I can do that would convince you to stay? I realize this is my first real attempt at DM'ing but I would hope this wasn't something I've done to make you wish you seek greener pastures.... I wish you luck on whatever you are off to do in your future....

In light of this.... I must ask the rest of my PC's if it would be prudent to ask for a replacement for Eltyr..... thoughts?...


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes. As for your question, no it's nothing you've done Rathan, so there's nothing you could do to convince me to stay. Your game is good as far as I'm concerned and I wouldn't be leaving it if I wasn't quitting all games I'm currrently playing (and I've no intention of joining any others in the forseeable future at this time), for the reasons I've already mentioned.

Hopefully, I just need a lengthy break and I'll get back to playing eventually, but if not your game was a good one to be involved with before bowing out.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

Ask for new player to take over Anton. Allow attribute and feat retooling.

Good luck unleashed.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2009)

Best of luck, Unleashed.

And I think Anton can stay. Eltyr for that matter should have a replacement player as he's our Arcane. Berrek can only cover so much.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 17, 2009)

*Bump for Recruitment*


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be mostly out of touch until August 15th. I'll try to post, but I don't promise anything.

NPC Berrek as needed - he will scout down the shaft secured with the rope (or two) in case he falls down.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2009)

still recruiting???

i am interested in a game and have no problem playing a character already
in the adventure

i notice you start to seek recurits before the slashdot mess

HM


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm back from vacation and ready to continue our tomb exploration.

Also, Rathan, every game gets few changes in players before core group stabilizes so don't worry about loosing players and keep going !!


----------

